# RPC~ Picture of our 4-H wether



## RPC (Feb 29, 2012)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*I am in North eastern Indiana, We have all 4 seasons so it can be 110 degrees in the summer but that's extreme, -10 in the winter also extreme, then super wet in the fall and spring. But I like having all the seasons even though I am not 
much for the cold.*
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*I am single and loving every minute of it. I don't have to answer to anyone and I can do what I want when I want and not worry about anyone. My parents are divorced and remarried. I have 2 biological sisters, 2 step sisters, and 3 step brothers. I also have 5 nieces and 3 nephews and there are still 4 of us that have not had kids so I come from a big family.*
3.    How would you define your farm?
*I was born and raised on a hobby farm and I have a hobby farm. The only reason we have goats is for my nieces and one day nephew's 4-H projects. I pay for everything and then they show them and each sell 1 market animal at the fair and that money going into their college savings account. After 3 years they have to pay for their market animal but i never charge them the real amount. Last year I paid 125 for Taylor's market doe and charged her 75. I just want them to not have to worry much for college plus 4-H teaches kids so much. They are all city kids so it is really important for me to teach them what work and responsibility are.*
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*Not much different then what I do now. Maybe travel more and see things I have not seen yet.*
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
*Yes I have helped build 3 barns but I would not say I could do it on my own. I won't lie I am not a handy man but I get by.*
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
*I took welding in high school so I know how to do some but I am no pro. I just did stick mainly.*
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*Both my parents inspired me. I have always been taught to work hard and I have always had a love for animals and the out doors.*
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*Just a hobby I have lost more money then I think I will ever make out of it.*
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*I know cattle and pigs pretty well. I am learning more everyday with these goats but I am always wondering what I can fix to make them better. I think we are getting better each year.*
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*Crops, I think they are so boring. Also Sheep sorry all you sheep people but my sisters had sheep for 4-H and they were so dumb. They would repeatedly run into the wall thinking they could get away and all you had to do was stand and watch.*
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*Not really, again we are just in it for 4-H*
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
*I never have time to sink into myself.*
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*I can drive a tractor but have never tried to drive a semi.*
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*Nope*
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*Yes we can have any form of livestock. We have goats at my house and cattle at my dads.*
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
*nope*
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*I hate to garden*
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
*Once in a blue moon, I don't have the patients to sit there and wait for one to bite.*
19.   How much space/land do *you have or rent? City farm? Country?
*5 acres and its in the country.
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
*Tech I would say. We are still learning but have all the basics down.*
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
*Feeding, I have always liked to learn hoe to feed different types of animals, How to make the muscle pop, how to add fat to an overly extreme hog or get the right bloom on a show doe.*
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
*I dont know*
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
*Nope*
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
*nope*
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
*Well I would have to stay close to family so if they could come I really like Tenn. They still have seasons but it is usually milder then up here. I would also like to be up in the hills.*
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
*no*
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
*Never really thought of it.*
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*Some what*
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*A little every once in a while i get in the mood. Sure*
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*Winning overall dairy beef showmanship and going into our supreme showmanship contest. I was the only person in my family that ever won showmanship. Worst was when I get kicked in the Hoo-Hoo's while I was working the cattle (tagging, worming, and cutting bulls). I have never really had any horrible thing happen on the farm. I mean animals have died but not many and normally there was a reason that we saw coming.*
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
*No*
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
*None*
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
*I do not.*
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
*No we don't but i am always up for saving money.*
35    What is on your to do list?
*Buy house is number 1, Buy a truck is number 2.*
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
*nope*
37.   In what do you trust?
*I trust in God and my family (for the most part).*
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*Some times*
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
*Yes I have a routine everyday with chores and that shapes how my day is going to go. Also when I have had a hard day it is always nice to go to the barn and work it out.*


----------



## RPC (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I cannot guarantee this will be interesting, or that I will update it all that often since I don't have a huge farm most daily things are normal chore. If anyone has any questions about me or our hobby farm just let me know.
Today was the warmest it has been so far. We got up into the 60's. Over night we had a monsoon like storm. I woke up to what looked like a creek running threw our back yard and field which is not normally there. Tomorrow is supposed to back in the 40's then 60's again Friday. I did hear maybe snow this weekend. This has been a weird winter.


----------



## elevan (Feb 29, 2012)

A weird winter indeed.

I think it's really commendable what you are doing for your nieces and nephews.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking forward to reading your journal, even if you don't post a lot it is still fun to learn and read about other people's "farm life"


----------



## RPC (Mar 1, 2012)

Well thank eleven my nieces and nephews  are pretty special. One day I want kids but right not I love being an uncle. 

Today was pretty much a usual day. Got up at 6:45 and did chores. Worked 8-4:30 with not much excitement, then hurried home to do chores and take a shower. Tonight I went to the home and garden show at the coliseum. I like to go every year to look at different things to do with the landscaping at home. Tomorrow I have to get off work 30 minutes early and head to one of the area high schools. I was asked to be a judge for the district FFA contests. I am going to be a food science judge. We will see how that goes, I really hope all the food tastes good.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope you don't food poisoning.....


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 1, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hope you don't food poisoning.....


X2 I had thought the same thing when I first read it!


----------



## RPC (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh man I didn't even think about that. What I did think about though is. Tomorrow sunny and in the 60's.... Me working all day(starting at 8a.m.) inside looking out the windows then going straight to a high school and sitting inside looking out the windows till like 10 p.m. Not super excited about that part.


----------



## RPC (Mar 3, 2012)

Well I woke up feeling good so I guess no food poisoning. LOL There were some good demonstrations, some not so good then one AWESOME one. The good one was about how we burn sugar for energy and they used a gummy bear and burnt all the sugar out of it it was really cool. I didn't leave the high school till 11p.m. last night so it was a really long day. Today I want to finish cleaning out a pen, and band Bonequiqui. I really think that if we would have another boy born he would be staying a buck but we are going to band him and make him into an awesome show wether for my niece. It is about time to wean and this will be interesting. Normally I just take the does over to my dads house but it is to crappy to do that right now so I am just putting the babies in the next pen over which will make for 2 times the amount of screaming and I am not looking forward to that. I also might leave Cindy and Storm with their dams for a few more weeks since they are smaller. Today we are going to weight the 4 smaller ones also. Well I hope everyone has a great day and stays safe from these storms. I still have a friend that I have not gotten intouch with. She bought my buck Calibers twin. I hope Ruger and Sarah are fine just without power right now.


----------



## RPC (Mar 3, 2012)

Well since it is a little to windy to clean the pen out right now I decided to take some updated pictures of the kids.
Cindy





Doesn't Cindy totally have Paintball's butt




Bonequiqui




He also has Paintball's butt. I am sad he is getting banded today.




Storm




Marsha




Jan




Caliber




Cookie Dough


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 3, 2012)

everyone is looking really good. we are going to try to get some weights on some of ours this weekend. I think it is a good idea to let the kids that are smaller nurse a while longer, as long as you does are not getting too thin. From the pictures it doesn't look like anyone is getting too thin.


----------



## RPC (Mar 3, 2012)

Once I move the 5 bigger kids i am going to try feeding some Calf Manna to Storm and Cindy. Cindy is 54 days old and only 18 pounds 8 oz. Storm is 53 days old and 27 lbs 6 oz. Cindy looks good in pictures but she is sooooo small. She is at a stead .23-.24 ADG, I don't know what to do with her does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, what amazing looking animals you have. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice pics.  They are some nice looking kids their.  So is Cookie Dough the one you got from Rolls?  I like him.


----------



## RPC (Mar 3, 2012)

Ed, Yes I got Cookie Dough and Caliber from Roll Farms. Then Bonequiqui's grand dam I bought as a bred doe from Kim also.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2012)

I really like Jan's topline and thick neck.

They all look good.


----------



## RPC (Mar 3, 2012)

She has always been my favorite of the 3 girls but she will be sold after the fair.


----------



## RPC (Mar 4, 2012)

Today is a pretty chill day. I am throwing a diaper party for my friend at noon. Well really all I had to do was call Hooters tell them how many people, and then invite all the guys, and buy a package of diapers. You may ask "Whats a diaper party?" Its like a guys baby shower but all you do is sit back and drink and watch tv but everyone has to bring a package of diapers. I guess its the new "big thing." I have never been to one before so this should be interesting. After the party I may get some more of the pen cleaned out. But I don't really have any big plans for today.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 4, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Once I move the 5 bigger kids i am going to try feeding some Calf Manna to Storm and Cindy. Cindy is 54 days old and only 18 pounds 8 oz. Storm is 53 days old and 27 lbs 6 oz. Cindy looks good in pictures but she is sooooo small. She is at a stead .23-.24 ADG, I don't know what to do with her does anyone have any suggestions.


I am not saying to give up on the one doeling, she may start putting on weight better as she gets on creepfeed and is weaned, but I am wondering when is your fair and is their a lower weight limit?  You may want to be considering a back up plan in place of Cindy, if you do have a lower weight limit. 

I don't have any magic answers, other than to keep her wormed and do the cocci treatments on her on a regular basis, and have a good  creep feed available to her. I wish I could tell you that I have always seen kids out grow a slow growth rate, but I haven't. We have seen a couple kids here and there grow slow and just never improve in time to consider them for the fair.


----------



## RPC (Mar 4, 2012)

20- Luckily she is just one of the kids breeding does so there is no weight limit. With that being sad it also sucks because you want them to be big and she will be small for her age. She does get in there and eat just fine with the creep feed but she is just soo small. If I do her ADG for just 1 weeks time she is at .33 which is a little better. I guess we will just see how she does. Storm has improved alot in the last week so I think he is back on track.

We also don't have a weight limit to show we just have a weight limit to sell and that is only 40 pounds so it isn't hard to make that. Cookie dough and Bonequiqui have already made that and the fair is not till July.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 5, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> 20- Luckily she is just one of the kids breeding does so there is no weight limit. With that being sad it also sucks because you want them to be big and she will be small for her age. She does get in there and eat just fine with the creep feed but she is just soo small. If I do her ADG for just 1 weeks time she is at .33 which is a little better. I guess we will just see how she does. Storm has improved alot in the last week so I think he is back on track.
> 
> We also don't have a weight limit to show we just have a weight limit to sell and that is only 40 pounds so it isn't hard to make that. Cookie dough and Bonequiqui have already made that and the fair is not till July.


That is good, the most important thing is your nieces have a good time and learn a little in the process.  Ours was 60lbs for 2 years when they first started the program around 5 years ago, and then they raised it to 70lbs, that was crazy and there were some very upset parents and kids whose goats didn't make weight. The next year they lowered it back to 60. We always shoot for 80 and above, But I see nothing wrong with a 60lb kid, there is certainly a good market for them, assuming it is a goat that isn't just underweight and should be 80 or 90 lbs and only weighs 60lbs, but of course you are always going to have some of that.


----------



## RPC (Mar 5, 2012)

> the most important thing is your nieces have a good time and learn a little in the process


.  

I totally agree, It would be really fun to win and we would like to think we have some animals that could. But bottom line I don't care if we get last place all day as long as the kids have fun and learn something. I don't ever want to take any poor looking animals just so they can show, but I am not going to spend 1000's of dollars just so they can win and hate showing.


----------



## RPC (Mar 5, 2012)

Well if I don't write on here much this week its because I have 5 meetings after work. Today I didn't have any and I also don't have any Wednesday. Tomorrow I work 8-4:30 then have a meeting at 5:30 its a meeting about hiring a new county extension agent, then a 4-H exhibit meeting to get the fair show schedule and other things nailed down, then my 4-H Board meeting at 7:30. Thursday I have a 4-H auction committee meeting at 6:00, then Friday I have an 4-H auction software meeting at 3:30. Plus work everyday and chores. I am already thinking I might skip the 5:30 meeting tomorrow because I won't have enough time to get home and do chores and get back into town. If I go straight there from work then the goats will have to wait till 10-11 till I get home and they would not be too happy about that.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh My Gosh, when do you schedule breathing?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, hope you schedule some time for you. Even if it's this weekend. Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow... Like Queen Mum said, schedule yourself to breathe! And I thought that I was busy....


----------



## RPC (Mar 6, 2012)

I left the house at 7:35 a.m. this morning and got back home to do chores at 5 p.m. then left as soon as chores were done and went to all 3 of my meetings tonight i just walked in the door 1 minute ago. I am a little over whelmed. I now have 2 meetings Thursday because I was thrown onto another committee so I have 1 meeting at 6 and one at 7 Thursday plus my meeting at 3:30 Friday. Some days I really wish I was not well known, respected, honest, or dependable. Then maybe i would be able to breathe every now and then LOL. I know i should be honored they want my opinion on so many things but it gets really hard. I just hope that I am able to do everything to the best of my ability and not cause harm on anything or anyone. I am busy both Saturday and Sunday night also, then have a meeting Tuesday night again then I will be off in the afternoons till Sunday. YAY!!!!!!! Unless something else comes up. Plus Starting the 27th I will also have to watch one of my nephews 2-3 nights a week while his mom works. 

Well enough of that fun.  All the goats are happy and healthy. Poor Hope is shedding so bad and looks terrible but I don't want to brush too much out in case next week it is like the artic. The babies are going threw 5-6 quarts of feed a day between the 7 of them. They are growing like weeds. I will be weaning the 5 biggest ones this weekend for sure. I really have to finish getting their pen around tomorrow since that is my only night off. It is supposed to be 65 degrees tomorrow but with 45 mile per hour wind gusts. There is always a catch. LOL

Well I hope everyone has a great day tomorrow and I look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## RPC (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I feel pretty good I worked for a few hours once I got home from work and got the pen cleaned out so it will be all ready for the kids to be moved into this weekend.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll tell Levi to kid on a night you're not busy.....


----------



## RPC (Mar 8, 2012)

Well actually I should be free next friday so she is good. I have 2 meetings tonight then one tomorrow, 1 birthday party saturday, and 1 going away party sunday. I am also house sitting and dog sitting again this weekend. Next week all I have is 1 meeting Tuesday and a birthday party Sunday.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2012)

IF she has a doe....are you keeping it horned or am I disbudding her?
And...if said doe is red...do you still want her?  Traditional?  Etc. etc.

My turn to have a bunch of questions.....


----------



## RPC (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes to horned and I have not really thought about color or anything yet. Maybe we will just see when its born. I am more looking for length and width before I look at color. Oh and teats. My darn 2 traditional does don't have the best teats so I have to sell them after the fair. I think color is my forth factor in the equation.

Well I had 2 meetings tonight. The first was my 4-H auction committee meeting and it was kind of boring and uneventful. The second one was a committee meeting for hiring our new youth extension agent. That one was a little more rough for me. Tonight was all about forming good interview questions. It is a little hard to think of good quality masters degree questions when I only did 3 semesters of college. We narrowed it down to 14 or 15 questions and we will see how it goes. right now Purdue has picked 2-3 people to come and be interviewed by us so hopefully we will do this by the end of the month.

Since I had two meetings tonight I was unable to weigh the kids so maybe tomorrow or Saturday I will. I plan on weaning Bonequiqui, Marsha, and Jan and moving them into the pen I just cleaned along with Caliber and Cookie Dough on Saturday so let the screaming begin. Hopefully leaving Cindy and Storm with the dams a few more weeks will really help them. I will also be giving them some calf manna to try to plump them up some more. I think they are finally starting to come around and I could honestly wean storm with the rest but then Cindy would be the only kid and I didn't want to do that.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I can tell that this "Buck Year" is driving me insane.

Last night, Levi delivered quad DOELINGS.....in a dream.
BUT- they *all* had frosted ears (so must have been sired by Chaos).

I was SO MAD. 

Funny thing about it was in the dream, they came out in one big long 'string' of kids, like they were attatched by a rope to eachother.   Red like her w/ white ears.

*twilight zone music*


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, I can tell that this "Buck Year" is driving me insane.
> 
> Last night, Levi delivered quad DOELINGS.....in a dream.
> BUT- they *all* had frosted ears (so must have been sired by Chaos).
> ...


Remember last year when you dreamed one of my does had quad 2-teated dolings and she did?  Maybe it means something?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## RPC (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow go Levi...... Hopefully she will give some diversity in color. What would you do if she spit out a black paint doeling? Would you call dibs? I just hope she spits out a nice long thick little girl like her. Taylor will show this one this year.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well, I can tell that this "Buck Year" is driving me insane.
> 
> Last night, Levi delivered quad DOELINGS.....in a dream.
> BUT- they *all* had frosted ears (so must have been sired by Chaos).
> ...


I'm so sorry Rolls.  That must have made for a restless night.  

You have all my sympathy.  I didnt even laugh.  at all. Ok. a little giggle gig)


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## RPC (Mar 9, 2012)

Well my hour long computer training lasted 3 hours I got one woman to walk out and 1 so mad she wouldn't speak or look at us for about 10 minutes.. It kind of made it all worth while. Now most of you don't know me. I am a really easy going person most of the time and i like to think I act properly most of the time also. But these 2 women have been on different board and committee's for 17 years and money comes up missing, things get messed up, and they always have a reason why it is someone elses fault. Well today I was asking really important questions and learning the soft ware. Well they kept telling me I was getting off track and they would teach me "what I needed to know later" Well I had had it and I told them. Plus I am the one on the board I can get them removed from this committee and I was asking the right questions. What made it better was the other 2 people there let them know that they agreed with me. So that was a fun meeting and a good way to end the week.

The goats are all doing alright for tonight. Tomorrow will not be a pleasant day. I hate weaning time more then I hate selling them at the fair.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!

P.S. everyone pray for Kim's little girl I hope she pulls threw she is a cute little thing.


----------



## RPC (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't really know how everyone else weans there dam raised kids but I feel it is easiest in the morning before chores. I go out and stand at the door with it open behind me. then as the kids run to me that need weaned i push them out and keep everyone else in. Once I have them all I get them in their pen and do chores as normal. That way they can explore and eat before they realize mom is not with them. That also gives mom time to eat before she realizes her kids are gone. Well that is what I did this morning and they know now they are separated and do not like it one bit. I really hate this time of year LOL.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm pulling the January buck tomorrow so he can go to his new home.  He's already chasing girls and is ALL boy so he's got to go.  As much Nubian as he's got in him... it's gonna be LOUD.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

weaning is miserable, the babies cry the moms cry. I am sure my neighbors love it, and they aren't even all that close. We always have at least one or two does that have to keep sticking their head in the hog panel in the places we haven't put electric. Someone always ends up with a stick taped across their horns.  We don't wean any specific time of day, But Saturday morning is normally our big chore day, and that gives us time to be around all weekend and monitor all the panic after weaning.  We will be weanign at least two groups this spring. That will be double the fun. 

Hope they all settle down really soon. I find going out there 3 or so times a day and spreading some feed to the babies seems to really help calm them down, instead of giving all the feed in one big pile for the day. Gives them something to think about besides missing mom.


----------



## RPC (Mar 10, 2012)

The babies were doing really well and acting pretty content so I had to mess with that or I wouldn't feel like normal weaning time. So I trimmed all the kids hooves and they hated me for it LOL. Everyone is doing pretty well poor Joy is ready to explode. I forgot how big her udder was, I guess Bonequiqui was nurseling more then I thought. She looked like she was almost dried up but not any more. 

Today was kinda slow. I did chores and weaned the kids then went to my dads. Ground a batch of cattle feed in the feed grinder. Changed 3 tires, 1 on each gravity wagon, and 1 on the grinder with a full load I may add. cleaned up one old calf pen and we made some plans on when to take atleast some of the goats over there for the summer. I think I am going to take all the does in 3-4 weeks. That always fattens them up. I will keep all the kids born this year here at home. Since they are all on grain and the kids will come to this house not that one.


----------



## RPC (Mar 11, 2012)

I know I keep saying it but weaning sucks. They are so loud and you know who is the loudest?????? My stupid bottle kids that were weaned weeks ago. I think they yell just because everyone else is and they want to be heard so they yell louder. They didn't act this bad when I weaned them LOL. That nubian drives me up the wall because he is so loud and its not even a normal goat cry. He sounds.....special....or muffled? Poor Joy's udder is massive but not hard I messed with it this morning to try to relieve a little pressure.


----------



## RPC (Mar 11, 2012)

Just for fun here is another Caliber picture I took yesterday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 11, 2012)

Caliber sure is looking good! I feel for you on the weaning part.


----------



## RPC (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks I am liking him more each day. I think he is really turning into something. One of my facebook friends has his brother and for a little while I was thinking I picked the wrong one but I think he is going to be better. I took front and rear pictures but they didn't turn out nice. 2-4 more weeks and all the adults will be gone and things will hopefully get quieter around here.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 11, 2012)

Caliber is looking good


----------



## RPC (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you I agree. But if his pal cookie dough does not shut up we may be loosing a RF goat LOL.


----------



## RPC (Mar 12, 2012)

Well I have a portable long feed trough that I was going to use for the kids but they have been climbing in it, pooping in it, and so on so I had to figure something else out. This is what I came up with. I put a gate in there and attached the feeders to that. Then made sure they were high enough so they would have to stretch to eat so their back legs and backs build muscle. I can also adjust the height as they grow. Then I put a 6x6 down and some cinder blocks as steps. Well here it is!







From left to right incase anyone is wondering who is who. Marsha, Caliber, Cookie Dough, Bonequiqui, and Jan. Sorry the picture quality sucks it was off my blackberry.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 12, 2012)

nevermind, there's the pic   Nice feeder


----------



## RPC (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks I hope it works out as well as I think it will.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

What a great idea! Looks like it's working.


----------



## RPC (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks they seem to be doing ok with the feeders. They are also crying less today for their moms. In the past to wean the kids I have loaded all the does up and take them to my dads for the summer but it is too wet right now so I just have them in the next pen over. I figured there would be alot more screaming but there is not. 2 or so more weeks and I will be weaning the other 2 kids. It should be fun.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 13, 2012)

nice feeder, your babies don't look like babies any more


----------



## RPC (Mar 14, 2012)

Well My morning started a little rough. I have been sick but that was not even the bad part. My warehouse boss was being a baby and went to the woman that runs my company and told her I was not doing my job so I was called in for a meeting. I left pretty discouraged and finally after an hour I marched my butt right back up to her office and told her it was a bunch of crap. He is being a baby and I will not beat myself up for something so dumb. I also then asked how my grandma was doing since she was rushed to the hospital yesterday....Oh yea forgot to tell you The lady that runs the company I work for is my step mom. Who tells someones mom that they are doing a poor job. Get real. She agreed with me that he was acting like a baby and told me not to worry about it. She had already realized in that hour that some of the things he was complaining about were his fault, and caught him making the same mistakes. So when I got home from work and getting my hair cut I let the babies out to run around and that's when my phone went off with a facebook message. It was Kim my new baby was born. I am soooo excited. So even on a crappy day I still got some good news. Levi must have known. LOL.


----------



## neener92 (Mar 14, 2012)

So glad you are getting the black doeling you've been waiting for! Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you so much. I am not going to lie asking for a solid black doeling out of a solid red doe and black headed buck I thought was a long shot. I am so glad it came true. I am already planning her and Calibers kids. Poor thing is not even 24 hours old and I am planning her kids LOL.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 15, 2012)

All I'm sayin' is....I'm not quite sure it's fair that *I* feed and care for these ungrateful wretches and YOU get the kid you want.

No fair, no fair, NO FAIR.

But, I'm glad we made your day better.

Soooooo....when you comin' for her ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 15, 2012)

Great idea on the feeder. At least your "boss" looks at the whole picture. Sometimes it is good they are relatives and sometimes it is worse so that is great that it is good for you.


----------



## RPC (Mar 15, 2012)

Well trust me it is not normally so nice to have her as my boss. We don't see eye to eye on a lot and then anytime she is mad at my dad I get the raw end of it. She also tells my dad lies about me when she is mad at me. This is just one of the times it is nice.


----------



## RPC (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh what a great busy day I had today. Work was really productive and everyone was in a good mood. Then after work I rushed down to Roll Farms. Not that I had to rush but I was pretty excited to get there. So first Kim showed me how to fill out all my registrations because until I got Caliber I have never had a registered buck so there was no need to register my does. So now I get to start all that fun. Then we went and let all the babies out. Imagine all 7 of them running all over the place it is a lot of fun. Then I went to the bunny barn and looked that all over and it is not like any bunny barn I have ever been in. This thing is soo clean. Went and checked on Freeney and the other boys. Looked all the girls over and pet Ruby a bit. But my nieces were at my house so I had to load up and get headed home. I was only there about an hour which was not long enough.  Kim is pretty darn funny just think about how funny she is on here and she is better in person. I could spend a day there and laugh the whole time. Once I got home we played with the babies then got them settled into their new home for now. I went and got a load of hay and brought it home, and right now I am eating dinner at 10:23 and typing to you all. Once I am done eating and get a shower I will post the couple pictures I took on my phone and tomorrow while the kids are here we will get some more pictures of my 2 new black babies and some of the other goats. 

Kim just so you know the doe is Porsche and the buckling is Jager. for those of you that don't drink or have never heard of it it is pronounced (Yager)


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 16, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Oh what a great busy day I had today. Work was really productive and everyone was in a good mood. Then after work I rushed down to Roll Farms. Not that I had to rush but I was pretty excited to get there. So first Kim showed me how to fill out all my registrations because until I got Caliber I have never had a registered buck so there was no need to register my does. So now I get to start all that fun. Then we went and let all the babies out. Imagine all 7 of them running all over the place it is a lot of fun. Then I went to the bunny barn and looked that all over and it is not like any bunny barn I have ever been in. This thing is soo clean. Went and checked on Freeney and the other boys. Looked all the girls over and pet Ruby a bit. But my nieces were at my house so I had to load up and get headed home. I was only there about an hour which was not long enough.  Kim is pretty darn funny just think about how funny she is on here and she is better in person. I could spend a day there and laugh the whole time. Once I got home we played with the babies then got them settled into their new home for now. I went and got a load of hay and brought it home, and right now I am eating dinner at 10:23 and typing to you all. Once I am done eating and get a shower I will post the couple pictures I took on my phone and tomorrow while the kids are here we will get some more pictures of my 2 new black babies and some of the other goats.
> 
> Kim just so you know the doe is Porsche and the buckling is Jager. for those of you that don't drink or have never heard of it it is pronounced (Yager)


Glad you told us how it was pronounced. I was thinking Jager as in Mick Jager!  Yes, I am one of those that doesn't drink.  Actually I read it as Jaguar at first.  Definately waiting for pictures.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2012)

So now you can say you have a little black Porsche....

La T da....


----------



## RPC (Mar 16, 2012)

OK here are a few pictures from tonight

Porsche





Jager




Both of them after their bottles


----------



## elevan (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Mar 16, 2012)

awwwwwwww.  

I NEED one.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 17, 2012)

Where did the second one come from?  I am confused.  I know one of them was from Rolls......


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2012)

They both came from me.....One's Austin's, one's Levi's.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 17, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> They both came from me.....One's Austin's, one's Levi's.


I can not keep up.  How did I miss Austin's.  I will have to go back and look at your kidding thread again.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2012)

More pictures
Jager





Porsche




Both of them playing


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 17, 2012)

they are beautiful


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you so much I can not believe how excited I am over these two.


----------



## elevan (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah....them is some purty kids.

I'ma have to get me some of them black boers......
(that's how it starts.....)


----------



## RPC (Mar 18, 2012)

What a great weekend I had. Since I got my new kids on friday I have still not gotten over how awesome they are. I am so glad I got them, they have really cured my obsession for new/black boer goats. I can't really afford anymore now anyways but I think I will be just fine. My whole family loves them also. Today we celebrated my grandpa's 80th birthday at our house so we had everyone out and you can't come over with out seeing the goats. We played with Porsche and Jager in the yard for a while. I noticed on Porsche's back leg she has some red coloring but Kim said Austin had it too but then as a yearling she is now just black. I was wondering if she would change colors but I guess not. LOL. Well I guess that's all the fun going on at our house. I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2012)

Glad you had a great weekend.  And it's nice that you appreciate the old ones while you still have 'em with you.


----------



## RPC (Mar 19, 2012)

It is really crazy to think my grand parents are both turning 80 this year they are so active it is really awesome. I do feel really lucky to have them still around.

Today was slightly stressful. Jager decided this morning to only drink about 5oz of his bottle. I thought it was not a big deal to be a little off today since he did just move into a new home, and today was his first day on just straight cows milk. I figured his mid day feeding would go back to normal. Well he only ate about 13 oz at that feeding so I was slightly worried. I messaged Kim and she honestly could tell me it had something to do with the planets lining up funny and I would have just nodded my head and went with it. I pretty much listen to her as she is god when it comes to goats or animals in general. (don't get a big head lady) I usually know the answer to my questions before I ask them but I am also giving myself the worst possible outcomes to the situations. She told me to do pretty much what I had planned on doing with the baking soda and to watch him for other issues. No runny poop, bright eyed and alert, and what would you know after all that he downed his night bottle because he was starving. These darn goats are really good at making me worry. I am sure he will be just fine now and it was most likely just the change in the milk from goat to cows milk. I did it gradually everyone don't worry just today was the first day of just cows milk.

Starting now until June I will have my friends 22 month old 2-4 days a week after I get off work. My buddy works for the RR and never knows when he will be home, and his wife is going back to her summer job. Our other friend owns a hot dog type stand and it is only open in the summer so some of our friends work there. I did it last year and its alot of fun working with all your friends and the owner being a friend too. but while she does that I will watch her son for a few hours (5-8:30) at night. I am pretty excited but it is another thing to add to my already busy days. It is also another thing to plan around. Come June her cousin will be on summer break and will watch him while she works.

Well enjoy this beautiful weather everyone!!!


----------



## RPC (Mar 20, 2012)

Well after my being worried yesterday about Jager he seems better today. he finished both his morning and mid day bottles. I think I will up Porsche's bottle an oz or 2 tonight because she is always hungry. I put some hay and pellets in with them to nibble on. They got to run around crazy this afternoon and I hope that made them plenty hungry for their night bottles. Nothin else too exciting going on here.


----------



## RPC (Mar 22, 2012)

On Thursdays I weigh the kids still with the does. I have done it since they were born and a few weeks ago I posted it in one of the places but no one seemed interested so I stopped posting it. Well if you want to see how they are doing here you go. 
This will most likely be the last week I will be weighing Cindy and Storm since they will be weaned in 2 days. But I am now weighing Porsche and Jager.
_Weights_
Porsche- 10 pounds 15 oz.
Jager- 13 pounds 4 oz.
Cindy 26 pounds 4 oz.
Storm- 37 pounds 3 oz.
_
ADG_
Porsche and Jagers will be since birth and I think they were both 8 pounds, and Cindy and Storm's will be since last week.
Porsche- .27
Jager- .39
Cindy- .43
Storm- .56
I am positive Porsche and Jager's Average Daily Gain will be higher next week as their bottles are increased and since they will have hay and grain available (which they have now)


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2012)

You're getting your money's worth from that scale, aren't you.

I wish I'd remembered to weigh Val on her 30 days....

I was checking your thread, just not commenting (nothing to add to it), but I did find it interesting.


----------



## RPC (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh I just assumed it wasn't interesting so I stopped. Well I will do it on here for Porsche and Jager


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 23, 2012)

your posts are interesting, I read your journals all the time


----------



## RPC (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Autumnprairie and Kim. I am glad people are reading my posts.

Today is a crappy rainy day and it is supposed to rain all night long too. I wormed everyone today before they go out on grass anymore just as an overall preventative. That is really all that is going on here. Everyone seems happy and fat. Tomorrow I will decide if I move the does to my dads or keep them home for a little while longer. The lot that has there shed is a dirt lot that turns to mud really fast and I don't want to take them over and they get all muddy when they would be fine here another week. The lot is small and they have a 3 acre field attached to it but for the first few days they will have that and a small grassy area until they are used to my dads again then they will get the big field.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 23, 2012)

I read your journal, and everyone elses journals too. I just don't always comment. Your babies are all gorgeous. I love Porche and Jager and am looking forward to seeing pictures as they grow up.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 23, 2012)

I read it too.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 23, 2012)

I read and I love to see your weight charts and to see how fast they are growing.  I also love the baby pics.     I read all the journals like a book and sometimes get so busy reading that I just don't comment.   If you didn't post I would actually be bored and not have anything to read about goats and would have to go read some silly girly magazine that I don't like.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 23, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> If you didn't post I would actually be bored and not have anything to read about goats and would have to go read some silly girly magazine that I don't like.


----------



## elevan (Mar 23, 2012)

I read it too.  I read all the journals (and it's not because I'm a mod either).  You'll find that people will comment when they feel drawn to do so.  It still amazes me that people are reading my journal.  Keep posting.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 23, 2012)

Yup, I read all the journals also.  I don't comment very often, because I ramble on so much on my own journal that I run out of things to say.

If you read mine, you would see that I even actually copied your lead and posted my kids weights and weight gains a couple times and then stopped for the same reason you did. Figured nobody but me cared.   Guess we should just keep posting cause obviously it seems like they do care.


----------



## RPC (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow everyone thank you I will keep posting. Mamaboid you have to keep updating pictures of that NN because I am interested to see what it will look like when it is big. It is so ugly it is almost cute. I read everyone's when I have time and try to make a comment here and there. So I guess we are all the same.

Well today is the day, well most likely I have to go check the dirt lot and see if it is a mud lot. All the big girls will move to my dads. It will be really weird only having kids to take care of everyday. But that will mean Porsche and Jagger will get a bigger area. Right now my plan is to have 2 pens. 1 will have Cindy, Storm, Jagger, and Porsche. Those kids will keep getting the calf manna along with their normal pellets and the 2 will get their bottles. Then pen 2 will have Marsha, Jan, Bonequiqui, Caliber, and Cookie Dough. Our 3rd pen with the field attached will only have kids in it during the day. We do not have an LGD let alone a dog and we are in coyote country. So I try to keep the kids as close to the barn at night as possible. Starting tomorrow I am going to move Porsche and Jagger up to 18 oz. bottle each. Jager I think just drinks slower and at first I took that as he was not really hungry but once i started giving him extra time her was finishing the bottles. Porsche would like to finish her bottle without taking a breathe. I have them both at 17 oz. and they have been fine for 2 days with that. Well I need to get ready and go get the truck and trailer and get these girls moving but first I will check the field. 

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 24, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I read it too.  I read all the journals (and it's not because I'm a mod either).  You'll find that people will comment when they feel drawn to do so.  It still amazes me that people are reading my journal.  Keep posting.


It's because we love you Em   We are all kind of a family when you are happy we are and when you are POed we are too. This is how I feel about my BYH family


----------



## RPC (Mar 24, 2012)

Well the does get to stay another day. Their lot where the shed is at is pretty soft. I got all the gates put up and ready for them but I will wait till atleast tomorrow if not a couple more days. So far since yesterday we have gotten 2 and 3/10ths inches of rain. We kind of needed it and it will soak right up but I don't want them to get covered in mud right away when they can stay here and be clean.


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm really done with the rain already    Seems like we just start to dry out and we get some more rain.


----------



## RPC (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know about all of you but my FAVORITE summer food is chicken salad. With all this nice weather we have been having I was craving some chicken salad so I made some today. Turns out buying the chicken already cooked from the deli is cheaper then buying a frozen uncooked one. So I got that, some light mayo (not miracal whip), grapes, and walnuts and 20 minutes later I had some awesome chicken salad.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

Makes me hungry.


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> I don't know about all of you but my FAVORITE summer food is chicken salad. With all this nice weather we have been having I was craving some chicken salad so I made some today. Turns out buying the chicken already cooked from the deli is cheaper then buying a frozen uncooked one. So I got that, some light mayo (not miracal whip), grapes, and walnuts and 20 minutes later I had some awesome chicken salad.


My absolute favorite!  And I make it similarly too.  Sometimes I add shredded carrot to the chicken salad too.  Pile it on some nice crusty bread with some tomato and lettuce...yum!

Yep...you made me hungry too


----------



## RPC (Mar 25, 2012)

Well today has not been super eventful. Did chores this morning then went up to the hospital for a PFT. My mom wanted to check my lung capacity and make sure the chemical's at my job and my 7 years of smoking have not messed my lungs up to much. I was in the good/normal range so all is well for that. I have been eating that chicken salad all day today, it is so good. We banded Storm yesterday and he is still off, laying around not really eating and his pee just dribbles out. I have given him some probios since he is a little stressed, and some aspirin for the pain and swelling. I hope it helps because he is such a happy goat normally. When I left the barn he was up and eating so that is a huge plus.


----------



## RPC (Mar 25, 2012)

I never really had a good picture of Sky for the website and Kerigan wanted to take more pictures for her scrapbook which is one of her 4-H projects. I think Sky is one of our best does as far as show quality but she does not make much milk. She had a single buckling this year and I had to supplement him. I am hoping for a doe kid next year and then we may sell her.





 This is Kerigan and Caliber. Don't mind our barn its 111 years old and the goats have messed it up pretty bad.




This is C'arra's goat Cookie Dough but Kerigan wanted a picture of the 3 of them.




Kerigan and C'arra think I look like a dork but if anyone wants to know what I look like here is me, Porsche, and Jager.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 25, 2012)

My word Caliber's looking thick.  I like Skye, too....but if she can't feed her younguns, you're right.

Next time you come visit, bring me some of that chicken salad.  I've been unable to make a GOOD chicken salad since my mom died 4 yrs ago.  I just.cannot.get.it.right. 

And I Looooove me some good chicken salad.  Please ?  *puppy eyes*

You don't look like a dork.  Much.  

*runs away*


----------



## RPC (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes I think Caliber gets better each day. I am really liking him. with his undercoat coming up it washed out his spot so right now you can't see it and he looks like a boring traditional LOL. Sky would be perfect for someone like you who bottle raises because her buckling is nice and I know if I would have started supplementing right away he would have grown really well but I waited 2 weeks and that was enough to slow him down but he was 37 pounds on Thursday so he is growing. Next year I will start as soon as the kid is born. 

Next time I come remind me and I will make you some chicken salad. I sure do love that stuff I have almost eaten it all already. I will pretend I didn't see your comment about the picture LOL.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I don't think you look dorky.  I figure you are close to my age ( I just turned 27 this month), but I think you may be younger than me. You are doing what I would love to be doing. You've got a productive goat farm going on and you help kids in 4H. Keep doing what you love! Caliber looks really good. Porche and Jager are adorable. Your nieces are really cute too!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, you look like a pretty lucky, and happy feller to me.

Don't pay any attention to Kim, she's probably coveting that barn!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## RPC (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I came home to Hope with her head stuck in the fence. It looks like she was there for quite some time. That is the first goat I have had stuck in the fence. Hopefully it will keep her from doing it again but I doubt it. She was to close to a post and then it wouldn't let her horn back threw. Other then that all the goats are doing well. Storm is acting alot better tonight, I might still give him some more meds just to make sure all is well. I need to trim all the girls hooves before I take them to my dads for the summer. We have a frost warning tonight which seems so weird considering we were almost to 90 degrees last week. I am excited because I hope it will kill off some of these bugs but I am afraid it will not stay below freezing long enough to kill them. 

Marlowmanor- I am 25 will be 26 in May so I am just a little younger then you. Thenk you I will keep it up as long as I can but right now I am back living at home and I hope I will find a house soon because it is time to get back on my own again. 

DonnaBelle- Thank you I do feel pretty lucky and I am happy to be able to do what I like and help the kids too.


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope that she does learn her lesson.  Our Kingston got stuck in the hayfeeder twice.  We finally had to cut some cross braces off to keep him from doing it again


----------



## RPC (Mar 26, 2012)

Eleven- If she does it again I will get some PVC and tape it to her horns cross ways until she learns to stop trying.

I just trimmed all 7 adults hooves, that is a chore by yourself. Oh and my does do not like the grooming stand so I have to pick each one up to get them on there and some of them are not little girls anymore. About 10 weeks ago Jasmine got a rock in her hoof that I didn't fine right away. I would guess it was there for a week or so. Well to compensate for the pain she walked on the side of her hoof. Now it is growing all funny and I don't really know how to fix it. The wall has grown under and flat across the bottom. Maybe I will try to use a rasp or something next time but I am worried since it is about 1/2-1 inch of the wall it will bleed like crazy and hurt her even more. I tried to cut and separate it from the other wall but it is just a mess and I am not sure what to do.

Well Jager and Porsche will move up to 20 oz bottles tonight. They seem to be growing really well. I can not wait till weigh-in on Thursday.

Well I think that is about all the news around here


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 26, 2012)

I believe that you may need to inform Kerigan and C'arra that D.O.R.K, stands for 

Dashing
Outstanding
Remarkable  and
Knowledgeable.

So if you do look like a dork, then you wear it quite well.   

Where as, SNOT  stands for 

Silly
Naughty
Obstinate  and
Ticklish 

Snots are little people who are trying to tease their big brother by calling them names that they don't understand very well.  They need to be tickled.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Mar 27, 2012)

QM that was good!


----------



## RPC (Mar 27, 2012)

Hahaha thanks queen mum but what good are nieces if they don't give you a hard time every once and a while. I think they get that from me. I just remind them that this dork was in a movie (though it was not the best) and a model LOL.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 27, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Hahaha thanks queen mum but what good are nieces if they don't give you a hard time every once and a while. I think they get that from me. I just remind them that this dork was in a movie (though it was not the best) and a model LOL.


Ok, I'm curious now. What movie were you in?


----------



## elevan (Mar 27, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> RPC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, me too.


----------



## RPC (Mar 27, 2012)

It is a low budget film called homeless for the holidays. It was about this rich family that looses everything and then threw acts of kindness become rich in love. Hahaha. Its a kids christmas movie and it was 2-3 years ago. I was just a bartender in the background. But it was still cool to say I was in it. I know you can see clips on youtube.


----------



## RPC (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is the address to the trailer on youtube. To bad it doesn't show me, I am literally in the movie for like 15 seconds. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIf-D67J3Mk

Well today everyone seems to be doing well. I got chores done and then tilled 1/2 of the garden. I am pooped, I really have nothing interesting to say today sorry.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 27, 2012)

You could say, "Kim, I'm going to bring you some chicken salad."

I'd find that terribly interesting.


----------



## RPC (Mar 29, 2012)

HAHAHA Kim you will get your chicken salad one day here soon.

Well I had to work today like every other Thursday then after work I had to interview 3 people. As you may remember from earlier post I was asked to be on the hiring committee for a new youth 4-H extension educator. well 3 people and 4 1/2 hours later no one is hired yet. 1 person is a no and 2 are possibilities. Me and another person like 1 candidate and the other 3 like another. I can not really talk about it but we are doing 2nd interviews to pick them apart a little more.

Well Storm is still not doing well like I had thought, so today my wonderful neighbor and fellow goat lover gave me some banamine for him so we will see if that helps any. I am hoping he is just a little swollen. I really thought goats would be easy but every year except the first year I have had some sort of problem. Maybe cattle are cheaper in the long run. I just hope he feels better or else I may have to sell him as an Easter kid and get Kerigan a new market wether.

Its thursday so here is my bottle baby weigh-in. Not as impressed as I would have liked but I think they are growing. These weights are before they have eaten. I hope thats how I did it last time. I know that is how I will do it from now on.

Jager-15 pounds 3 oz.
Porsche- 13 pounds 1 oz.

ADG'
Jager- .28
Porsche .41

Let me just say Porsche is a little "special" when it comes to the bottle. She has still not figured it out and it is really frustrating. I try to feed them both at the same time but I have to hold her by the neck and put the nipple in her mouth for her to eat. Once it is in her mouth she is fine and I can start feeding Jager. But you know they do have to take breaks so then I have to start all over with holding her and getting the nipple in her mouth. She would rather just full force push the bottle either mouth closed or open into her belly. she does not understand she needs to find the nipple and suck. I have even tried waiting until she finds the nipple on her own but after 5 minutes I had enough and placed the nipple in her mouth. Once again why do I get bottle babies?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 30, 2012)

I get the occasional kid who does that....drives Jeff crazy.  I have a 'leg technique' I use (took years to perfect this skill) where I use my leg to block their forward / pushing motion and stick the bottle in front of them...they push on my leg instead of the bottle and start sucking.  I just drop my leg until they let go, then do it again as needed.

Right now the Obs are driving me buggers.  They were being raised on a Caprine bucket so they climb on me, thinking I'm the 'bucket holder' and jerk and pull and butt like crazy.    I just about have to dress in full combat gear to feed the lil buggers.


----------



## RPC (Apr 1, 2012)

Boy this has been one crazy weekend. Friday night I had to house sit so I was not home much after 10 p.m. when I fed the babies. Saturday I got up and rushed home to feed the babies and do all the chores. Storm was back to not feeling well so we gave him another shot to see if it helped again. Then went and got the truck and trailer and loaded up the 7 adult does and hauled them over to my dads. They didn't seem sad to leave their kids, but the kids were a little upset. Got them into their new pen and settled in. Then went to a friends and cut up some firewood for a bon-fire that night. cut down a few more trees and just hung out and had a good time. Then it was time to come home to give the last bottles. I got home this morning and Storm is worse he is not really moving. I am just at a loss as to what to do for him I am a little worried this may be the end.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 1, 2012)

Cut the band off.

Has he had both CDT shots?


----------



## RPC (Apr 1, 2012)

Well I think the end is drawing near for storm I don't know what else to try and I don't want to keep dumping things into him. his temp is now only 99.1 degrees and its in the 60's and he has a heat lamp on him. I dont know what more I can do for him. Do you think an overdose of banamine will put him to sleep then end up killing him? how much do you think a 40 pound kid would need for that? We do not own any guns so that is not an option.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 1, 2012)

Overdose of Banamine won't do it.

Did you cut the band off? What have you given him so far?


----------



## RPC (Apr 1, 2012)

I was told to never cut the band off. I am going to give him the CD&T right now then go get the LA 200 and give him that.


----------



## RPC (Apr 1, 2012)

Well He has been laid out all day when I go out there. I always prop him back up and this last time when I got him propped up he was able to hold his head up. He has now had LA 200, CD&T, and Banamine. I now need to go to the store for fortified B vit, probiotics, and tetanus anti- toxin. All the other goats are doing great. I remembered that I missed Cindy and Storm because they were both not doing well when everyone else got their CD&T so Cindy got hers today also. If Storm pulls threw this some how this will be the third time in 11 weeks that I have saved his life. He has always been a little off. But he is everyone's favorite.


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 1, 2012)

I hope Storm is able to pull through this for you.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 1, 2012)

If you have lactated ringers I would consider a good dose of sub q fluids.  I'd do antitoxin every 12 hrs for the next 36 hrs just ward off tetanus. 

It's going to sound strange but smell the banding site.  The girl we lost with a banded tail had hair caught in the band and I think it was letting partial flow. Her tail was still squishy instead of dried out like the boys.  Her tail smelled TERRIBLE when she really crashed.


----------



## RPC (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess I have not smelled it but it does not look infected. I really dont want to say this then have it back fire but I think Storm might just pull threw. I went out to feed the bottle babies and he was laid out flat. I propped him up with a bale of shavings but he kept trying to eat them. So i took them back out and when I went back to rub on him for a bit he was standing and looking at me. I gave him some water and he is still really weak but I am just glad he is up right now. This will be the 3rd time he has almost died if he pulls threw this and he is 11 weeks old. Please pray for the little guy.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Apr 1, 2012)

SubQ fluids would be a good idea to keep him hydrated and give him some energy.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 1, 2012)

If not sub q then try to drench him with an electrolyte mix or even gatorade.


----------



## elevan (Apr 1, 2012)

Absolutely.  Fluid loss / lack of fluids. can really wreak havoc on a system, you have to replace them one way or another.  Just the simple act of rehydrating can make a world of difference...and sometimes just plain water isn't going to get the job done.

Do you have the ability to put a hot water bottle between his front legs against his chest?  (the back legs in the groin area is better but if this is due to an infection at the banding site that wouldn't be a good idea).  This can help with bringing the temp up to normal.


----------



## RPC (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I think he last night he got up to say good bye. His tep was back up Emily I just forgot to report that. But this morning he had passed away before I made it out to him. He is out of pain now so that's what matters. Thank you all for your help. O and I did give him bounce back last night also.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry Roger. It may have been something congenital since you said he's been fighting a bit for a while now.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Storm.  You did the best you could with him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry about Storm.


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry about Storm.  I know you did everything you could to try to save him.  Will your niece have to use one of the doe kids now for 4H?


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 2, 2012)

sorry about Storm


----------



## elevan (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry Roger


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 2, 2012)

oh man, just reading. So sorry Roger.


----------



## imamomma (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Storm.  I just lost my first little doeling Lily yesterday also, so I know the feeling well.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

I know thats hard to loose one; especially when you did the best you could to save it.  Sorry about storm.


----------



## RPC (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone atleast he is not suffering anymore. He was Kerigans market wether for 4-H so now Kerigan will show Marsha as a market doe since her teats are not the best. Marsha was Taylors breeding doe but thankfully I couldn't live without Porsche and she was an extra so that will be Taylors Breeding doe LOL. It all worked out and I don't have to buy any new ones I just lost money because now Kerigan will sell Marsha and not me but its not like I ever planned on making money with these goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 2, 2012)

How is Cindy doing? It doesn't matter, it is sad to lose one. I'm glad things worked out though.


----------



## RPC (Apr 2, 2012)

Well even though I put the bottle babies in there Cindy was super lost. She lost her BFF and mom in a 2 days. So I put her in with the rest of the babies so she had her sisters again. The bottle babies have a huge pen all to them selves now. Once they get a little bigger I plan on putting the 3 girls with the bottle babies and the 3 boys will be alone since Caliber is still a buck. That might happen this coming weekend. I just want Jager and Porsche to get a little bigger before they have to deal with Marsha and Jan.


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 2, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about Storm!


----------



## RPC (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone things are getting better. I worked yesterday then had a meeting from 5 - 8:30, tonight I worked then have a meeting at 7:30- ?, have another meeting after work thursday that's 5-9. Tomorrow one of my nephews and his mom are coming out to visit. Then this weekend is filling up fast already. There are many days I wish I could just stop and breathe then I realize I would go crazy if I was not this busy. I can not stand just sitting around. My parents did a great job in instilling me with a drive to do things. Well all the does are pretty happy over at my dads he will probably be letting them out into the 3 acre field here soon. I am sure they have the little patch mowed off by now. I put all the big kids out in the field tonight to eat and play around. This weekend I will be switching them up again. I will put the bottle babies and the 3 does in 1 pen and the 3 boys will have the other pen. Caliber is staring to mount everyone so its time to get the girls out. Well I hope everyone is doing well and Talk to you all later. If anyone ever has questions about anything let me know.


----------



## RPC (Apr 4, 2012)

My poor goats probably have no idea what to think right now. In the last week all the 7 adult does have left. Storm has passed on, and today I separated the does and the bottle babies in 1 pen and Fatty Bonequiqui, Cookie Dough, and Caliber in the other pen. The boys are going on a diet. I really don't want Caliber on a diet but he has to be separated from the does and I don't want to put him by himself so this is what has to happen. The girls pushed the bottle babies around a little but not much. The boys seem happy to have the girls gone. Oh and I am getting a new doe this weekend. Wait till you see her. She is going to be our first Full Blood and we are really excited. She is no spring chicken but she is a nice looking girl who should make some nice kids. I am so ready for breeding season already because I have all of next years breeding's and kids all planned out. Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 4, 2012)

stopping by to say hi


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2012)

Oooh, a new doe?



I moved our babies to the outside pen for the 1st time this week and every time they seem me they scream....I bet the neighbors just LOVE me.  HA.


----------



## RPC (Apr 5, 2012)

Well it is weigh-in time. To keep in the spirit of changing things I think I need to change their milk to add more fat. 
Jager- 17.14
Porsche- 15.09

ADG
Jager .30
Porsche .30

I might need to go to the store and buy some butter milk and add that to the milk to make it richer but it is so darn expensive but they sure are worth it.

Oh and yes Kim a new doe wait till you see her LOL


----------



## RPC (Apr 6, 2012)

Well I went and got my new doe today. I am really excited to finally have a full blooded doe. Some of you make know her. I got Freckles from Kim Or her registered name is Newtown Farms Eileen. She seems to be fitting in pretty well with the herd. Here are some pictures of her and the herd today. She is the biggest doe we have. She was born 2/12/2006














She is the one alone on the left. This is my goats summer camp at my dads.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 7, 2012)

What goat wouldn't want to sign up for that summer camp?


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 7, 2012)

Phooey on the goats, I want to sign up.  

Your new girl is beautiful.  Congrats


----------



## RPC (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks yes the goats are loving it I am sure.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 7, 2012)

Give her a big old smooch and tell her I miss her.  



That is really a nice looking group you have, Rog.


----------



## RPC (Apr 8, 2012)

I actually got her to sniff my hand today so that's progress and I am pretty happy right now with my herd. I am done getting any goats now. I told myself I am out of space I am not aloud to get anyone new till someone else gets sold.

In other news we actually cut some hay today and this is by far the earliest we have ever done that. I think my dad just wanted to be able to say we have made hay on April. Well Have a Happy Easter.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 8, 2012)

congrats on getting Freckles
Happy Easter


----------



## RPC (Apr 11, 2012)

So I was interested to see the farm where my new doe freckles came from. So I looked the breeder up online last night. She is from illinois and I ended up emailing the breeder last night. He seems really cool and was happy to hear she was doing well and I sent him some pictures. He said she was originally sold with 4 other does and a buck as a breeding group and out of his first buck that lived to be 12. He said she has some of the best genetics he has ever had. He has also had some amazing show goats with some becoming ennobled so the fact he likes her genetics makes me feel even better. So it was fun to hear from him.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 11, 2012)

That's cool!

I knew I shoulda charged you more.....LOL


----------



## RPC (Apr 11, 2012)

Hahaha Kim but atleast you will get a daughter and not have to deal with horns. I am really excited to see what she produces.


----------



## RPC (Apr 12, 2012)

We normally start baling hay around the first of June, but with this weather we started tonight. The field we did was about 8 acres and we got 193 bales off of it. I think we will be done now until June but we wanted to get it fertilized and wanted to say we baled in April. If the weather would stay nice we have one other field that needs to be baled before it is fertilized but I think we will have to wait. This stuff moisture tested at 11% so we were rather pleased and it took 6 days to dry. All the kids are doing well and I will get the kids weights when I go out to give them their night bottles at 10. All the big does are doing well and getting rather fat. Well I hope everyone is doing well. Oh and here is a photo of one of the wagons of hay from tonight.


----------



## RPC (Apr 12, 2012)

Jager- 21 pounds 6 oz
Porsche- 17 pounds 14 oz

ADG
Jager- .44
Porsche- .29

You can really tell a difference in Jager now that he is eating grain. I saw Porsche start trying it the past 2 days.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 12, 2012)

My gosh RPC, and we've still got snow on the ground here, nobody's in the fields yet and nothing's growing enough to even make hay!  It's amazing how much difference a few thousand miles makes!

Looks like some good quality hay, BTW, good on you for it!


----------



## RPC (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks we have has some crazy weather this year. Normally noone around here would be in the fields or making hay either. Our normal season starts in June.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow - Hay in April - I'm jealous  Well done
One very weird winter here too and I think my cows and sheep will be out grazing within a week or 2 which will be very early for Niagara


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2012)

We are making hay here as well, It is crazy, but we could really use some of that rain from the winter. It hasn't rained in almost 3 weeks.  

Looks like a nice load of hay.  

Creepfeed makes such a big difference with meat goats.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 13, 2012)

First cut in April.  Now could you send me some of that hay.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 13, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> First cut in April.  Now could you send me some of that hay.


X2


----------



## RPC (Apr 13, 2012)

You all can come and get it because I am too busy to deliver. $5 a bale so you cant beat the price.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 13, 2012)

I wish I could then we all could go see Rolls too


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 13, 2012)

THAT'S IT!!!  I get to Kansas, pick up the Cattle, Drive to Arksansas, drop off the Cattle, swing by and pick Autumn up.  Then we'll run up to Ohio and kidnap Elevan, off to Indiana to get  Rolls, then go fill that cattle trailor back up with RPC's hay.........and drop everyone back off on my way back to Kansas!

That would be one HECKUVA road trip!!! and it wouldn't really add too much time to my trip.  Not really.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 14, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> THAT'S IT!!!  I get to Kansas, pick up the Cattle, Drive to Arksansas, drop off the Cattle, swing by and pick Autumn up.  Then we'll run up to Ohio and kidnap Elevan, off to Indiana to get  Rolls, then go fill that cattle trailor back up with RPC's hay.........and drop everyone back off on my way back to Kansas!
> 
> That would be one HECKUVA road trip!!! and it wouldn't really add too much time to my trip.  Not really.


sounds good to me, I will be waiting


----------



## RPC (Apr 14, 2012)

Well today was another busy one. I was out at a friends bon fire till 4 a.m. then had to be up at 8 a.m. to get chores done and we had a fairgrounds work day. We are replacing all the boards on our grandstand bleachers. It is a big job but it will all be worth it in the end. Then I came home and my 3 oldest nieces, who are showing in the fair were over. We bottle fed the babies again, and I ate a fast lunch then I loaded them up and drove them to my dads. We walked all the 4-H goats and trimmed hooves. We even trimmed the beast (Freckles) hooves which was a big chore. She is not really the most friendly of the bunch yet. It was raining so we turned one of the barns into a show ring and the kids worked in there with walking them and setting them up. Got done with all of that, came home and got chores done and fed the kids dinner. Well I hope you all have a great weekend.

Just let me know when you all will be stopping by I will make chicken salad sandwiches.


----------



## RPC (Apr 16, 2012)

Today has been crazy windy and I stayed home from work sick today. I have been wanting a day off work for a while but not a sick one LOL.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 16, 2012)

get better soon


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 16, 2012)

Feel better soon.  I have a sinus infection I can't kick myself.  Bout ready to break down and go to the dr.


----------



## RPC (Apr 17, 2012)

I got some updated pictures while they were all eating tonight. I am going to switch the boys feed and possible the girls but I am not sure yet on them. The boys will be going down to a 16% feed but I might keep the girls at 18% for a little bit longer. The boys are getting really big.
Caliber side view (mainly for Kim)





(LtoR) Bonequiqui, Cookie Dough, Caliber




(LtoR) Jan, Cindy, Marsha




Porsche in from Jager next to the wall




the 3 boys in the field


----------



## neener92 (Apr 17, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> I got some updated pictures while they were all eating tonight. I am going to switch the boys feed and possible the girls but I am not sure yet on them. The boys will be going down to a 16% feed but I might keep the girls at 18% for a little bit longer. The boys are getting really big.
> Caliber side view (mainly for Kim)
> http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab311/RPC3204/IMG00876-20120417-1837-1.jpg
> (LtoR) Bonequiqui, Cookie Dough, Caliber
> ...


Great looking kids you have there! I'll take 'em all!


----------



## RPC (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Cindy is still below average but I think she will come out of it with time. We are keeping Porsche and Cindy. I like Jan the best but she has bad teats and so does Marsha so they have to go. Cindy is the only other girl besides Porsche and I don't want to try to keep one doe by herself and the big does would kill her so Cindy gets to stay. If she doesn't grow out of her runtiness by a yearling I will sell her. I am very happy with everyone else though.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 17, 2012)

They look good.  I'd like to see a shot of Caliber 'posed' by one of the kids sometime, if possible?
Just thought I'd tell ya, I remembered to weigh Valentine.  At 60 days she was at 36#, her ADG so far was .46.


----------



## RPC (Apr 17, 2012)

Like this one?







I can get another one next nice day the kids are out.

I think the next time they are out we are going to start walking the babies. We have to weigh in and tattoo or tag the 4-H kids on May the 5th and I would like ours to be atleast walked once before that LOL.


----------



## RPC (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello to whoever may still read this occasionally. I had a crazy busy week and weekend and so I have not been on here much. I was so busy I forgot to weigh Porsche and Jager last Thursday so it will have to wait till this week. The goats are all doing well. My 8 does at summer camp are starting to really pack on the pounds LOL. I have put the boys on 16% feed and on a diet since the 2 wethers are getting a little big. I should really start pulling Caliber out and feeding him more. If he would leave the girls alone I would have kept him with them so he could get more food. I am actually working the girls up in feed to get them bigger. I really am trying to push them and get them all big and beefed up. I kept the does on the 18% feed for a little while longer. In other news I am house hunting and met with a realtor and looked at 2 houses today. The first one I really liked it had 2.86 rolling acres and seem awesome and like a good deal until I went inside. The entire house needs gutted and redone and it is not worth that nor do I have the money. Then the other house was in pretty good shape and just needed minor fix ups and I really liked the floor plan but it sat on 1/2 acre. So there would be no room for the goats. So the house search is still on and i am really tired of it. The area I want to live in is not really in my budget so finding a house is like finding the needle in a hay stack. I was pre-approved for $95,000 and the area I want to live in has a median house priced at about $275,000. With some in the millions so it is hard to find one I want in my price range before someone else takes it. If I was willing to drive an hour to work I would not have much of a problem finding a house but I don't want to drive more then 30 minutes. I don't like to wake up any earlier then I have too. Well I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## daisychick (Apr 23, 2012)

Trying to find a house is a really hard task.   About 10 years ago I was in your shoes and trying so hard to find a place where I could have animals.   Everything had old ratty houses and nice land.  We just kept looking and it took about a year to find where we live now.  It only has 1 1/2 acres and is NO where close to as much land as we wanted, but the house is livable so we had to take it.   We can have animals, just not as many as I wanted.      Don't give up, you will find something eventually.


----------



## RPC (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks I know its a process and I don't want to just jump on anything but it is hard not to get excited for a house only to find out it is junk. There was leaks and mold in every room of the house. After just a few minutes my eyes were so itchy it was not even funny. Then the other house was nice just needed some things fixed up new carpet but was totally liveable. I guess when it is time I will find the house I want.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 24, 2012)

Good luck in your search.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 24, 2012)

OUrs are halter broke the day of first weigh-in, which is the first week of June.   You are way ahead of us.


----------



## RPC (Apr 24, 2012)

Well none of the kids have been walked caliber was set up but there was not walking him or putting a chain on him. Our weigh-in is May 5th so we are really late working with them.


----------



## RPC (Apr 24, 2012)

Weigh-in time.
Cindy- approx 35 pounds. She jumped out of the bag before I could get a full read out. That means she is still sucking at growing.
Jager- 28 pounds 3oz.
Porsche- 21 pounds 4 oz.

ADG
Cindy- approx .30
Jager- .61
Porsche- .34 
Starting yesterday Porsche has been refusing the bottle. She is not skinny she just doesn't want the bottle and want solid food. I have never had this happen and feel 6 weeks is a little young. I decided to start only giving the bottles twice a day in hopes they will keep drinking. Even Jager is taking longer to eat. We will see how it goes.
Growth wise Jager is doing awesome so I hope he keeps that up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 25, 2012)

Why move? We are also in the process of getting our house ready to put up for sale and hopefully sell and move. DH has a 4 hour commute and is tired of driving it. He is ok with driving up to an hour one way. So I understand the excitement and frustration of selling/buying. We are hoping to have our house on the market the middle of May. We are downsizing the goats but will still have goats and chickens. We want to stay out in the country and are looking for 5 acres or better. More about the neighbors not being close than anything else.

I think Cindy will just take a long time to catch up.


----------



## RPC (Apr 26, 2012)

Karen I have to move. I was tired of renting so I moved back in with my mom and step dad. I am 25 almost 26 and I really want to be on my own again. Living with your parents at my age is not something a girl really likes to come over too LOL. Its just the next chapter in my life that I need to move on with. I am not in a huge hurry so I am not just going to jump into a house that I am not happy with but I sure hope one comes around sooner then later.

Well the goats are all going well. Caliber is getting extra feed to get him bigger faster since the wethers he is with are on a diet. I am giving him some calf manna along with his pellets so I hope it helps. I am really happy with how Caliber is looking I just want him bigger but I think he is doing pretty well for his age. He is getting some length and width which is good. The kids are back to finishing their bottles. I think they were feeling a little under the weather. The weather this year has been nutts. We had a mild winter then had temps almost in the 90's in February/March. Now its in the 50's during the day and windy. We still get frost every now and then. I just wish it would get to the high 70's and stay there. Cindy is slowly catching up to her sisters but I know it will just take her time. I hope she is not to small at the fair. She is really long and pretty wide so atleast she has that going for her. I have to keep an eye on Jager because he is riding Porsche all over but I have still not seen him extend which is good. As soon as he does or is weaned I am putting him and Caliber together, then the 2 wethers, and lastly the 4 girls. So I will have 3 pens of kids with different feeding practices. I really enjoy adjusting everyones feeding schedules. If I went back to school it would possibly be for animal nutrition. I just like to see different results with different feeding practices. Well I hope everyone has a great weekend. I am laying low and probably going to some friends houses for some bon fires which is my favorite way to hang out on the weekends.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 26, 2012)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL, I would be thrilled if my daughter would at least date a guy with a GED, divers license, JOB. Wouldn't even have to be all of them, one or two of them would be nice.    A little younger, but still is there really that many 18 to 22 years olds out there with known of those things???  and wow, actually living in his own house, either as an owner or renting, That would be amazing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 27, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Karen I have to move. I was tired of renting so I moved back in with my mom and step dad. I am 25 almost 26 and I really want to be on my own again.


Gotcha. I don't blame you then. I just assumed you were at your own place and sounded like you already had a great setup. My DH is willing to drive up to an hour each way to go to work so it gives us more room to find a larger place with more land. The Columbus area in Ohio is expensive! But that is where all the jobs are.

Have a good weekend! You have one thing in your favor, you don't have to get a house ready to sell. We are busy with getting our house ready to sell. Amazing how much stuff you collect.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck finding a house. We had to stay with our parents for 2 years. We finally found a place on 5 acres. It was beat up & smelled bad but we fixed it up as cheaply as we could & now I just love it.  Put in new hardwood floors ourselves, painted, new countertops, a $500 used sink on craigslist for $10, stuff like that.


----------



## RPC (Apr 27, 2012)

I actually found an awesome house today that i like and called my realtor but i have a feeling it is sold already so we will see when he calls me back. It had a big 2 car detached garage that I could use a barn for now but i need to build a barn and just over 2 acres which is about what I want. I want 2-3 so that will work. It will also help me from buying every goat I see. With limited space comes the limiting animals which mean lower feed bill.


----------



## RPC (Apr 28, 2012)

So I was talking to the person that bought my bucks brother and she just had weighed her wether. He was 40 pounds and so she was wondering how Caliber was doing. I thought he was bigger then that but was not sure how big so I went out and did the bathroom scale weigh-in. Caliber is up to 65 pounds now and looking good. We are feeding him Calf manna along with the pellets we give the boys. I am hoping they help him and make him huge.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool beans.

Wonder why his bro. is only 40#.....does she do cocci prevention?


----------



## RPC (Apr 29, 2012)

I really have no idea why he is so small. While on the bottle he stayed a constant 2 pounds bigger then Caliber when we weighed them each week then a few weeks post weaning he just stopped growing. Caliber kind of did that too then bounced right out off it. I guess Ruger didn't. I suggested some calf manna. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## RPC (May 2, 2012)

It was a pretty nice day today. We were in the low 80's and I really enjoyed it. The goats are back to shedding and I hope it stays warm so they dont get cold again. Nothing too new to report as far as each goat personally. They are all still happy and healthy. But I have a meeting tomorrow so I weighed the 2 bottle kids today.
Jager- 31 pounds 3 oz.
Porsche- 25 pounds 3 oz.

ADG
Jager- .38
Porsche- .49

They may not be growing as fast as dam raised but that's what I expected with just getting cows milk from the store. They are eating the pellets and hay really well and they are grazing pretty good as long as they can't see me. Porsche is not going to be a bull dog like her mom but I am really liking her. She is pretty feminine, Nice long clean neck, long tall body, but not as wide as I had hoped but she could bulk up still. I am just really excited about her. As long as we do not have a judge that hates color she should do pretty well.


----------



## RPC (May 2, 2012)

Well just some boring old news as far as I am concerned. I have had a lump on my abdomen for a month or so (that's when I noticed it) it is not very big. Well I finally went to the doctor after I was having pretty bad pains from it. He said it seems to be benign and the pain is from the blood vessels moving things around so they can "feed" this lump. I am just supposed to watch it and if it gets much bigger they will remove it. I am really thinking and hoping it is nothing. No one in my family has really had anything like this but I have a skin condition that for the life of me i can not remember the name. I bet I couldn't spell it either. What it does is there are parts of my body where I don't have pigment so I just have white spots. Well I guess it can lead to cancer mainly skin cancer which this is not. So I am thinking it is isolated and all will be fine. I am not really telling you all this for anyone to worry or feel bad but this way if something does come of it it will not really be a shock to anyone. So I hope everyone has a good rest of your week and talk to you all soon. I am really excited for the herdstock I wish it were closer LOL. Oh and goat weigh-in/ Tagging or Tattooing is this weekend. I don't tattoo any of my animals usually so I just get them all tagged. If anyone ever comes to the allen county fair we are the only people with tagged goats I think. Everyone else waits in a super long line to have theirs tattooed.


----------



## Roll farms (May 3, 2012)

You could borrow my tat kit if you wanted, you'd just have to order the letters you need.

Hope your 'lump' is nothing.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 4, 2012)

Hope your lump is nothing too!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

I hope everything is okay (and it probably is).  I had a weird lump thing in my neck about 8 years ago and they removed it and believed it was possibly some weird lymph node.  

Question on the calf manna if you don't mind.  I bought some because my older buck needs to gain some condition (no parasite problems just a bit thin in my opinion).  How much do you give/ how often?  Do you give grain too?


----------



## RPC (May 4, 2012)

Ok for the calf manna question. Tonight is the last night I am giving it to him for a while. He has developed what looks like a milk goiter in young kids and I dont know if it is from the high fat content in the calf manna or something else. Once I see if it goes down with out the calf manna I will feel better knowing that was the reason for it. If not then he will need to go see the vet. I was giving him about 4 oz. at night after his grain with his 2 pen mate wethers. He is sharing feed with the 2 wethers and it is a 16% meat makers feed made by ADM. I hope that answered your question.

Now my turn, Has anyone experienced an animal getting a "milk goiter" while feeding calf manna? I think it is just from the high fat content and it does not seem to bother him. He had one as a kid then it went away after weaning. Now that I have started feeding the calf manna it is back.


----------



## Roll farms (May 4, 2012)

I've never fed it to kids, so I can't help you there....sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

Pearce - I would add 1/4 cup to his grain ration daily. If he seems to need more than add some more.

RPC - I guess you will find out if the calf manna is doing this to your little guy. I haven't had any problems with calf manna either but I don't feed a lot when I use it. You get to be the one who lets us know of your experience. Lucky you!


----------



## RPC (May 5, 2012)

Well first off I am feeding him to much. I thought it said 1/4-1/2 pound per goat not 1/4-1/2 cup per goat. and he is getting way more then that so that could be the issue. We will see how things go now that he is not going to be getting it for a while. I got some pictures of the herd so you will see how big his neck is right now. It does not seem to bother him. We did not get pictures of Freckles and Sky. Sky was acting up and Freckles does not like people very much. So I hope you like the herd. I will include older pictures of Sky and Freckles from a month ago.

Freckles





Sky




Faith




Joy- I dont really know why she has the long hair on her back and back legs but that is just how she grows it LOL. I think it is so ugly.




Hope




Jasmine




Cashmere




Valentine




Caliber




Cookie Dough




Bonequiqui




Marsha- I can't seem to resize this picture sorry




Jan




Cindy




Jager




Porsche


----------



## Roll farms (May 5, 2012)

on Caliber's goiter.  Never seen one like that....holy toledo, Batman.

Everyone looks good.  I get a kick out of the girls' faces in these pics, too.


----------



## RPC (May 5, 2012)

First off his goiter looks worse because she has the chain right behind it and is pulling up so it makes it stick out worse. I really hope it will go away and be just fine. I know the girls just look so thrilled in these pictures. You sure can tell they are city girls with their clothing choices. For weigh-in today Kerigan brought that yellow tank top and WHITE capri's. I told her she had to wear the black pants. They sure do make me laugh and I love them to death but sometimes I don't know if they understand that this is a dirty job sometimes.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 5, 2012)

Everyone looks good! Cindy is way too cute! Your nieces look like they love it too.


----------



## RPC (May 5, 2012)

Cindy was being horrible today. Well actually all the triplets were like crazy wild goats today. I dont know what got into them but they did not want to be anywhere near the kids. These pictures took forever to get. I just wish Cindy would grow faster. She is about 35 pounds and her biggest sister (Marsha) is 58. I think the kids did have atleast a little fun. I love the picture of Bonequiqui, he is such a butterball. That boy is so fat it is not funny. I think he will be taken off hay except for a handful a week before the fair. He has the biggest belly out of the 3 bigger boys. Porsche is still my favorite kid and Cashmere is my favorite adult.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 5, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Pearce - I would add 1/4 cup to his grain ration daily. If he seems to need more than add some more.
> 
> RPC - I guess you will find out if the calf manna is doing this to your little guy. I haven't had any problems with calf manna either but I don't feed a lot when I use it. You get to be the one who lets us know of your experience. Lucky you!


Thanks to you both.


----------



## RPC (May 6, 2012)

Well it was a nice day here. Goats are all happy and eating grass. We also got some more hay baled. this was a smaller 4-5 acre field and we got 127 bales. I love this weather for baling hay.


----------



## RPC (May 8, 2012)

I have a crazy busy week. I am working my full time job 8-430 Monday-friday this week, along with working at my friends restaurant Mon, Wed, and Fri. 5-8pm. I have a fairgrounds board meeting tonight at 730, and our 4-H plant sale Thursday I have to work 6-8 pm. Then Saturday we have a goat workshop 9-1, it is so long because we also have to set up for our open ABGA and ADGA goat shows on May 19th and 20th. Then I have a wedding that night also. I can not wait till Sunday to relax LOL. I am also really excited for the 17th because that's my birthday and the 19th because that's the ABGA show and there are some awesome farms that come and show at our open show. I am not showing anything but Davidson boer goats and 2M boers should be there most likely since they have been in the past. I really like their goats.

*update* It has been 5 days since Caliber has eaten any Calf Manna and his goiter has shrunk. It may not be scientific but I would say that was the problem. It is not gone yet but it is getting smaller by the day. That was a huge weight lifted of my shoulders. Well have a great week everyone.


----------



## redtailgal (May 8, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> I have a crazy busy week. I am working my full time job 8-430 Monday-friday this week, along with working at my friends restaurant Mon, Wed, and Fri. 5-8pm. I have a fairgrounds board meeting tonight at 730, and our 4-H plant sale Thursday I have to work 6-8 pm. Then Saturday we have a goat workshop 9-1, it is so long because we also have to set up for our open ABGA and ADGA goat shows on May 19th and 20th. Then I have a wedding that night also. I can not wait till Sunday to relax LOL. I am also really excited for the 17th because that's my birthday and the 19th because that's the ABGA show and there are some awesome farms that come and show at our open show. I am not showing anything but Davidson boer goats and 2M boers should be there most likely since they have been in the past. I really like their goats.
> 
> *update* It has been 5 days since Caliber has eaten any Calf Manna and his goiter has shrunk. It may not be scientific but I would say that was the problem. It is not gone yet but it is getting smaller by the day. That was a huge weight lifted of my shoulders. Well have a great week everyone.


sooo, um, what do you do in your spare time?  read? play golf?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 8, 2012)

& happy b-day to youuuuuu!


----------



## Roll farms (May 8, 2012)

You forgot the "deliver Kim some more chicken salad" part of your schedule.

Might ought to fix that.


----------



## RPC (May 9, 2012)

Well got home from work a little bit ago. While I was making the kids bottles I could hear a dyeing cat on the porch. I thought for sure it had been hit by a car and made it to our porch. So as I cautiously opened the door to see how bad it was I couldn't find it. What I did find was little Porsche still in her pen screaming as loud and as high pitched as she could for me to hurry up with her bottle. She does not make this sound alot it is only when she is super hungry. I thought it was funny and hurried right along. I am so tired and I still have 3 days of business. Well I got a sad e-mail today. The person running the ABGA has stepped out of the goat club and there is not not going to be an ABGA goat show on the 19th. I am so upset, I was really looking forward to it.

RTG- I actually love playing golf, I am horrible and it normally consists of me and 7 other guys, 2 cases of beer, and totaled golf carts. But we always enjoy ourselves LOL I only get to go a few times a year but they are fun. I also end up being DD normally because I don't drink beer.

Kim- Next time I make a trip down there or you come up here I will make you some more chicken salad. I love that stuff!!!

SmallFarmGirl- Thank you for the early birthday wish that was really nice of you. My only plan is I took that friday off and me and some friends are taking their kids and my nephew to the zoo then going to lunch. That's my only plan as of now.


----------



## redtailgal (May 9, 2012)

Socrates makes the dying cat call every now and again.  Scared the snot out of me the first time.  Goats are just so Dramatic about everything.

I've never played golf.  Hubby won't trust me with a club.


----------



## Roll farms (May 9, 2012)

I went to 1x a day milking starting yesterday.

I have 7 'dying cat' milk does every night from 4pm til dark.  I hope the neighbor w/ the deadly trees has his windows open.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I went to 1x a day milking starting yesterday.
> 
> I have 7 'dying cat' milk does every night from 4pm til dark.  I hope the neighbor w/ the deadly trees has his windows open.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2012)

TGIF only one more day to go then I get to sleep and do nothing....That's what I thought until I realized it was mothers day. So no break this week. Luckily for me the kids are all busy tomorrow so I don't have to go to the goat meeting. But I still have the wedding. My 2 younger sisters are at Purdue this weekend and the one said she forgot about mothers day so I have to go shopping for her tomorrow on top of my never ending list of things to do. 

Well have a GREAT weekend everyone.....Happy Mother's day to all the moms on here.


----------



## RPC (May 16, 2012)

Well I am staying a busy bee. Last week was a crazy week and this one is looking to be close to it. We baled another field of hay last night then unloaded 2 wagons in the hay mow. Tonight we have to bale another one but I might have to call my cousin and just the 2 of us get it done. We have turned into hay making fools around here. We plan to do more fields all next week. It is nice to get it all in early before we normally get to start but I have so many other unfinished projects lol. I am cleaning out one of the goat pens also in my spare time. I need to trim all 16 goats hooves, I want to weigh all the kids this weekend to see how they are growing. Oh and I got myself a digital platform scale. It was free which is the best part. I need to get a rubber mat so they don't slip around on the platform. Calibers goiter is almost completely gone and is now just some loose skin so I am glad it was just the calf manna and not something else causing it. Well have a good week everyone.


----------



## Roll farms (May 16, 2012)

DUDE, get / find / aquire another scale for me, PUH-lease?

Also....any chance of getting any of that hay delivered an hr. North.

With or w/out chicken salad?  My hay guy isn't cutting or answering his phone, and I'm getting very nervous....


----------



## RPC (May 16, 2012)

Well delivering it 1 hour north will not help you at all since you are 1 hour south of me Kim LOL I understand it was still early for you. As far as delivery I am not sure about that I would have to talk to my dad. I am not quite sure this is hay you want. It is grass hay and maybe a little more of cattle hay then goat hay. My kids are super picky and they really are picking threw this stuff. But if it is something to get you by till you get some then it might work. We should be baling another 2-3 fields this weekend. I can not believe we have 4 fields done about 1 week before we normally start. 

If I find another scale I will let you know. This one has a very small platform and is only big enough for kids (maybe 2 feet by 2 feet) which stinks but it is better then nothing. I had to try it out tonight so I weighed Porsche and Jager. I need to get a mat for it because it is just steel and they are sliding all over it, so they didn't want to stay on it.

At 2 months to the day Porsche is 32 pounds 6 oz. and Jager is 2 months and 5 days old and he weighs  41 pounds 2 oz. They are not as big as most of my dam raised kids but I think for getting bottle fed Vit. D milk they have done pretty well. Jager has some weird hair. His under coat is reddish brown but the tips are black and so that's what shows more but I will be interested to see if he changes color at all. Porsche is all black no matter what. Which is opposite of what I would expect since Porsche's dam was red (Levi) and Jager's dam (Austin) was black. Jager's sire is a dapple (Freeney) and Porsche's sire is a black headed traditional (Saturday). Well Tomorrow is my birthday but I am so busy tomorrow I will be celebrating it Friday.


----------



## Roll farms (May 16, 2012)

Happy Early Birthday!!!


----------



## RPC (May 16, 2012)

Thanks pal it should be a good one.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## marlowmanor (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## RPC (May 17, 2012)

Thanks it has been a busy day so far but it is still a good birthday. I took tomorrow off so I had a 3 day weekend. We are going to the zoo in the morning to celebrate. I have a few friends and their kids, my nephew, brother, and step mom coming along so it should be a good time.


----------



## Waterfall (May 17, 2012)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Roll farms (May 17, 2012)

My goats aren't that picky about their hay, they'll take grass hay if that's what I give 'em.

Our kids get alfalfa....and we're down to less than 10 bales of that.  I'm slowly drying off the milkers so they can 'settle' for grass hay.

I'm going to call my hay guy and see if he plans to cut any soon.  The field 'our' hay usually comes from is looking pretty darn shaggy.....if he says no, I may just beg you to deliver some to me 1 hr SOUTH.

There, is that better?  

Hope you have a wonderful time at the zoo and enjoy your 'birthday weekend'.


----------



## RPC (May 18, 2012)

Kim how much hay would you be wanting? 

Well I have had an awesome past 2 days for my birthday. After work last night I had one of my 4-H meetings then went to a friends house and had a few glasses of wine and just talked for a while and relaxed. Then went to another friends house and had a bon fire. Today we went to the zoo in the morning. Uncle Roger had to straighten all 3 boys out a few times but it was a blast with them and my friends and family. Then Me, Jessie, and Parker went to lunch at Red Robin. Parker was so funny the whole time we were there. He turns 2 on Sunday and is just the funniest kid. I came home and did chores then went and got my hair cut. Afterwards we went to a craft beer tasting with 100 different beers on tap but I didn't try them all. Now Mom is making some Steaks for a family dinner and then I am going out with some friends again tonight and probably finishing the night with another bon fire. I would say this has been an awesome relaxing 26th birthday party. Tomorrow is when I have to get back to work. I need to go get feed in the morning. Go get sand and sand box toys for Parker's new sand box another friend is getting him for his birthday. After i get home and do all that we need to unload 2 wagons of hay into the barn then go bale 2 or 3 fields. It should be a busy day but that's how I like them.

Have a good weekend everyone!!!


----------



## RPC (May 21, 2012)

Well we got about 500 bales of hay baled up this weekend. My dad took this week off of work because he needed to use some time up. So he will be cutting some more fields and we will keep on going. The girls off at "summer camp" got 2 new friends that I am still not sure about. They are 2 yearling twin bulls that are not ready to go with the others so they are out in the field. They have plenty of space to stay away from each other but I just don't like the fact that they are still bulls and out running with my goats. 

Well today was the day I have been dreading for a little while. Caliber and Cookie dough were separated today. The screaming wars have started. Those 2 never leave each others side but Cookie dough and Bonequiqui are on a diet and I didn't want to keep feeding Caliber outside of the pen. Jager also lost his girl friends because he will not leave them alone. Now Caliber and Jager will hopefully become friends. I am not sure who will be the dominate one because Caliber is a push over. If you remember Caliber was born in December and Jager was born in March. They are the same height though. But Caliber has a good 30 pounds on Jager. Jager is all legs and kind of narrow but as a buddy buck for Caliber, and I will let him breed a doe or 2 just to keep him occupied, he should be fine for now. Well this looks to be another busy week so let my tan continue because I am a little pasty.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 22, 2012)

After all that hay that you previously did, I would think you should have a nice tan by now!


----------



## RPC (May 22, 2012)

Its funny my arms and face are looking pretty good but my legs are pretty pasty. I need to get working on them to match the rest of my body LOL.


----------



## RPC (May 22, 2012)

Went over to my dads tonight to talk about what all we need to get done this week. We are baling up approximately 500 bales tomorrow, then another 300 Thursday. He is cutting more on Friday and we will either bale that Saturday or Sunday. This weekend is supposed to be in the 90's so I am not really looking forward to baling in that heat but that's the only time to bale. We ended up grinding 1 ton of feed and filling the feeder for the cattle. That only lasts a week but atleast it is done this week. Then got the hay rake hooked up again and greased it up. Worked on the tractor a bit then at 9 called it a night and had dinner.

I trimmed all 8 big does hooves tonight so I am glad I got that done. Freckles still has some work to go on her hooves. She is so darn hard to catch and hold to get them done but I am bound and determined to get them in shape so hopefully in a few weeks I can work on them again. If I knew how I would try grinding them. They are so stinking hard. I did make her bleed a little tonight but they need cut so bad, still I feel pretty bad for her because the only time I have been able to touch her has been to trim her hooves. She is warming up to us though and seems quite fond of the kids more then any adults. I have a feeling I might really end up liking this bull headed girl once I break her and she realizes I am a good person. We mowed and baled the field they are living in which more or less forces them to go into the wood. I hope they are smart enough to stay back there in the heat of the day. I must find some time this week to get the 8 kids hooves trimmed they need it badly. Well that's all for today.


----------



## elevan (May 22, 2012)

I remember baling a small amount of hay when I was a teenager.  I cannot imagine baling 300-500 a day for several days in a row.  I'm exhausted just reading about your plans!


----------



## Roll farms (May 23, 2012)

I learned the hard way not to wear shorts when messing w/ hay.  Looked like I'd been walking through Sawgrass when we were done and you don't feel it until you get in the shower.  Ouch!

Dealing w/ hay at all is the biggest gripe we have w/ farming....I wish goats didn't eat it.

But good on you for helping your dad out.


----------



## elevan (May 23, 2012)

I don't know Roll...I think it's a toss up between dealing with poop and dealing with hay for me


----------



## RPC (May 23, 2012)

Emily its really not that bad if we sell it off the wagon and just put it in someones barn. I hate when we bale it up then bring it home and unload, then 3 days later someone wants it so we have to load it all back up and take it there and unload again. There is usuall 4 of us so that's better. 1 person drives and the other 3 stack then all 4 of us unload so it goes pretty fast. The days its just me and my dad it wears me out.

Kim I have don't the shorts before too and the was a 1 time deal also. I bale for free so that I get hay for free so its not a bad trade off. I need the hay so if I can work it off its better then paying out of pocket all at once.


----------



## Roll farms (May 23, 2012)

I used to hate the poop part, too....esp. when we had 5 horses...ugh....then, my FIL took pity on us and bought us a Bobcat.

I miss that old man.


----------



## elevan (May 23, 2012)

Yeah it's the horse and cattle poop that kills me  

Sorry for the manure hijack RPC


----------



## redtailgal (May 23, 2012)

Hay makes me itch. Poop doesnt.

I'll take the poop anyday.


----------



## elevan (May 23, 2012)




----------



## RPC (May 23, 2012)

Hijack all you want its the most action my journal has seen in a bit lol. Well I am dead to the world we did 593 bales tonight. I am so darn tired and we still have w wagon left to unload, then 2 more fields to bale and unload tomorrow. I don't think I ever want to own a hay baling business like my father.


----------



## elevan (May 23, 2012)

Like any business it's better suited for some than others.

Good hard, honest work makes the soul feel good though.


----------



## RPC (May 24, 2012)

I do enjoy going out and working on the wagons with some of my buddies. It feels good to work and get a nice tan at the same time. If I never had to unload it in all the dusty hay lofts I would be a happy camper lol. Well we got another 535 bales done tonight. We didn't keep all of this though. 150 bales stayed at the first farm we did and then another 164 that we baled on the second field was already sold to someone else. The second field is actually going to be a park. If I understand it correctly My dad donates his time, baler and wagons and then they sell the hay to raise money to build the park. There is another man that does the same thing as we do. This is our 3rd year doing it so hopefully one day soon they will be able to build the park. I am sure getting my work out this week. I am putting in my 40 hours at my day job, plus the hay, and tending to the goats and cattle. I would not trade my life for any city kids life any day. I can not imagine the high light of my day sitting in my room playing the latest video game and beating it. I truly love being outside and farming. I just wish we did it on a larger scale like my cousins and I could work there everyday.


----------



## Roll farms (May 25, 2012)

Monday night at the Council meeting I said something like, "Let's keep this short and sweet, I have to get home and feed the kids."  Someone asked how many kids I had and I said 6, and they thought I meant human.  

A while later, we were signing up for different project check ins and someone suggested I take one that started at 8am.  I told them, "That's a bit too early for me, I have to milk 7 goats, feed the 6 kids, the 35 or so adults, the 100 or so chickens, 20 rabbits, etc. before I can leave." and someone said, "OH my GAWD, that sounds miserable."

MISERABLE?  I wasn't complaining, I was explaining....I love doing it (I'd have to or I'd have quit wayyy before now....lol)

I'm w/ you, Roger....why play Farmville when we get to live it in real life???


----------



## RPC (May 26, 2012)

The kids are out today so besides brushing and taking general care of their goats we weighed all the kids and trimmed their hooves. I dont have a lit of time so this will be a fast post.

Kids weights

Caliber-73 pounds
Cookie Dough-69 pounds
Bonequiqui-73 pounds
Marsha-62 pounds
Jan-61 pounds
Cindy-50 pounds
Porsche-34 pounds
Jager-43 pounds

Well that's all I have for now.


----------



## RPC (May 29, 2012)

What do you think of Caliber? He was 73 pounds on Saturday and he was born December 8th, 2011. I think he is looking awesome but what do you think?


----------



## neener92 (May 29, 2012)

WOW! That's all I can say!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 29, 2012)

*NICE!*


----------



## Roll farms (May 29, 2012)

Hubba Hubba!

You've done a fine job, Rog.  He looks good!  No denying that that's Bullitt's child, either...look at that head!


----------



## RPC (May 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He is for sure bullitt's son. I think that almost every day. We were looking at your website this weekend and I was showing the kids who the dams and sires were of our kids and Kerigan commented about how much he looks like Bullitt. Poor guy probably thinks he is ugly on the other side since i always make him stand so I can get pictures of his spot. But you gotta love his single spot in his cape. Hopefully he passes some spots on to some kids this next year. I hope Jager gives us some surprises also.


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)




----------



## RPC (May 31, 2012)

We finally got rain. I don't think I have ever been so excited to see gray sky's in my life. Its been about 3 weeks so it was long over due. The yard already looks greener. Since it was raining and we couldn't deliver a wagon of hay to the neighbors I went up to rural king and got some much needed supplies. I stocked up on some wormer, got another water bucket, mane n tail shampoo, pro bios, and some smaller clippers for their faces and around their hooves. I can not wait to try them out but I will have to wait till atleast this weekend. I think we might shave Bonequiqui, I bet he will look a lot different. Well enjoy your night everyone.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 31, 2012)

I don't know sickum about Boer goats, but that one is a standout looking stud muffin.

I love how thick he is, so, so, so,,,,, manly!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## RPC (Jun 2, 2012)

Well I have another busy Saturday. The kids will be up here soon. We are going to work with the goats then me and Kerigan need to work on her 4-H gardening project and maybe a little of her photography. Taylor might still have some photography to do also. Then I have a graduation party, followed by a wedding. After all that my friend is having a bon fire. Should be a pretty good day.


----------



## RPC (Jun 3, 2012)

Tomorrow we will finish the last 2 small fields of our first cutting then will will also bale up our first field of second cutting alfalfa. I can not believe we are this far already. But unless we get some more rain her soon who knows when we will finish our second cutting and move on to the third. I hope you all had a great weekend. I know I did it was very busy but that's how I like it.


----------



## RPC (Jun 3, 2012)

Kim- I finally got pictures of Calibers other side today. They were from in the barn so they are a little dark. He might look a little longer like you had said but not a ton. Here they are.







This one he is really stretched out because he was peeing.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 3, 2012)

He def. looks longer.


----------



## RPC (Jun 3, 2012)

It is amazing how color can change the looks of anything. I can not wait to see his kids next January. He better be up for the challenge.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 4, 2012)

He is nice looking!  Can you get a shot fron the front?  

2nd cut of hay?!?!?   Nice, we could only get 1st cutting last year.  My neighbor cut his first one last week.  All of the hay guys around us are always trying to pawn off the first cut on us because "goats eat anything". They figure they can sell the garbage to us and save the good stuff for the cow and horse people.  Fortunatly for me my hay guy doesn't care what you are feeding as long as your money is good.  I just waited too long last year when second cutting was in short supply and third was nonexistant.


----------



## RPC (Jun 5, 2012)

See we feed all the crappier hay to our cattle because our cattle will eat almost anything. I feed some first cutting stuff. That's what they are eating now and it is really nice hay. The field of second cutting we got last night looks awesome. I might have to talk my dad into saving some of it back for me. Jodie I got you some front and back photo's of Caliber from the other day.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's just because he came from here and I'm biased or what, but I really, REALLY like that boy's frame.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 6, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Tomorrow we will finish the last 2 small fields of our first cutting then will will also bale up our first field of second cutting alfalfa. I can not believe we are this far already. But unless we get some more rain her soon who knows when we will finish our second cutting and move on to the third. I hope you all had a great weekend. I know I did it was very busy but that's how I like it.


So glad to hear you got hay in and second cut under way - here its a different story as the grass growth almost came to a standstill due to a 6 week drought right at growing time plus no snowmelt and a dry winter. Anyway went out and mowed 3 fields yesterday and RAIN is now forcast  Dont you just love haymaking


----------



## RPC (Jun 6, 2012)

Kim- you might be bias a little because I know I always am but I really like him also. I really think he is going to look awesome as a yearling. If he was ABGA we would try showing him, They really need to get some USBGA shows around here.


----------



## RPC (Jun 6, 2012)

Royd Wood. I hear you about the lack of rain we got excited because we got 4/10th this past week. We got this field of alfalfa done for 2nd cutting but god only knows when we will be able to make anymore.


----------



## RPC (Jun 9, 2012)

Today me and the kids spend all day walking the goats and then shaved Bonequiqui. I took some pictures as we went for you all to see them.

Taylor with Porsche, Kerigan with Marsha





Taylor with Bonequiqui, Kerigan with Jan




Kerigan with Cashmere, Taylor with Joy




Kerigan and Sky




Taylor and Hope




Taylor and Jasmine




Bonequiqui after his hair cut.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 9, 2012)

He looks like a pudgie poodle goat.  They all look real good.


----------



## RPC (Jun 9, 2012)

I know he does so we have some work to do to get him to fair size and not the fatest goat contest size. Thank you we are pretty happy with them and Porsche is starting to fill out more so I am happy.


----------



## RPC (Jun 15, 2012)

This past week has been crazy busy. I have not had any time to get on here for a while. I hope everyone is well and enjoying their summer. We still have not had rain and its been a month this is really getting old. All the goats are doing well and I think sometime in the next week I am going to bring all the adult does home so we can get them ready for the fair. Our fair is the last week in July and the 6 adults will need shaved plus I wont have to drive my nieces over to my dads to work with them any more. Well incase this next week is nutts i hope you all have a great week.


----------



## RPC (Jun 16, 2012)

Since my mom is turning 50 on Wednesday me and my sisters are throwing her a surprise birthday party. It is all finally coming together. It is going to be next Saturday the 23rd. The hardest part of the party is she is on the Adkins diet so we have to find/make food she can eat. She is doing awesome and since April 22nd has lost 30 pounds. We have decided the easiest thing is to make sloppy joes but it is done differently. You brown the meat then use the reduced sugar ketchup, some onions, peppers, black pepper, Tabasco, and a little water to thin it out. We got a tent to put in the back yard with the tables and chairs. Her best friend from Florida and her son are coming, One of her neighbor boys from elementary school are coming, and some of her old high school and middle school friends will be there to plus family. It is so hard to keep it all a secret. I told her the other night I could not afford much of a present so I was going to clean her house as part of her present. LOL anything to keep her from thinking there is going to be a party. She has a meeting at 9 that morning then my grandma is taking her to lunch for her birthday. She will hopefully be gone until 3. Wish us luck because I think this might all work LOL.


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2012)

Sounds like a great plan.  As long as no kid spills the beans (that's what happened to my mom's surprise party) then you should be good


----------



## RPC (Jun 16, 2012)

The person we are worried about is my Aunt because she is like that. Her husband and kids never do anything for her so she ruins everyone else's plan. I just hope she can keep her mouth shut tomorrow at my grandpa's for father's day.


----------



## elevan (Jun 16, 2012)

Get the duct tape out and lock her in a closet!  

Good luck keeping her quiet


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 16, 2012)

Super sweet of you guys to do this for your mom.

I hope your aunt keeps her big yapper SHUT.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you, 
    happy birthday to you,
      happy birthday RPC's Mother,
          happy birthday to yoooou!








 I agree with elevan! Duct tape her mouth shut!


----------



## RPC (Jun 17, 2012)

Well I will be at father's day before she will since she has to work till 3 and it starts at 2. Trust me I will make sure everyone knows again its a surprise and not to say anything.


----------



## RPC (Jun 17, 2012)

It was a pretty good weekend. Friday I didn't really do much after work. Saturday I went out to lunch and spent most of the afternoon with one of my friends I havn't seen in a while. Then did some shopping and had dinner with another friend. Then I went over to my dad's and loaded up the does and got some hay and unloaded all that at my house. It will be nice to have them all home so I don't have to drive the kids over there to work with their goats. Plus we will be able to get them all shaved  in the next couple weeks. After that I went to a friends house to hang out and go swimming. Today we went to my grandpas and then to my dads and just had a nice relaxing day. We did get a little rain shower this morning but it maybe totaled 1/10th of an inch. I hope you all had a great weekend!!!


----------



## RPC (Jun 19, 2012)

I had a great evening with the Roll's. I drove down after work and checked out all the animals. Saw my girl Ruby who seems much happier being back at Roll Farms then when I had her  . Levi is Porsche's dam, let me tell you she is a tank. I mean she always has been but it akes me realize that my girl out there will grow up and then she get wide which I am hopeful for. I got to see Freeney and everyone else. Then I checked out the chickens and that AWESOME garden of her's. My mom is pretty jealous of it. I also got to see her outdoor room, well atleast the start of it. They lady is a root pulling machine getting it all ready. Then we loaded up and went to the Grant County fair. We saw some nice animals and saw some goats that were related to mine. To bad I can be there tomorrow morning for the goat show to see how they all do. It was a good time hanging out with Jeff and Kim and I can not wait till the herdstock to see them again if not before.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 19, 2012)

You already have fairs going


----------



## RPC (Jun 19, 2012)

Yep I think this is the first week for them. Our fair is not till the last week in July. So we still have some time to get everything ready.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah.  Our fair is one of the earliest in the state and the reason why I'm out there kidding in January....gotta get the kids big enough to be competitive by JUNE.  Ugh.

Thanks for coming down, Roger, you were a hoot as usual.


----------



## RPC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well the party was awesome my mom had no idea. She was so shocked and cried a lot. We had about 60 people show up so I was happy. We still had so much food left over that I ended up calling a bunch of my friends and we threw another party that night. It was such a great day and i am so glad my aunt and cousin were able to fly up here for it. I just wish they didn't have to leave in the morning but my aunt turns 50 on Christmas so we are already thinking about going down for a party for her. Well I hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 24, 2012)

Roger, I just started reading journals this past week....it is so cool that you raise those goats for your nieces and nephews! What a super uncle you are. And the birthday party for your mom was such a sweet thing to do. You have some really pretty goats too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 24, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Well the party was awesome my mom had no idea. She was so shocked and cried a lot. We had about 60 people show up so I was happy. We still had so much food left over that I ended up calling a bunch of my friends and we threw another party that night. It was such a great day and i am so glad my aunt and cousin were able to fly up here for it. I just wish they didn't have to leave in the morning but my aunt turns 50 on Christmas so we are already thinking about going down for a party for her. Well I hope you all had a great weekend.


I am so glad that it went well and she was surprised


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope my kid grows up to be as considerate / loving as you are.  Good boy!


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2012)

Great job on the party!  I'm glad y'all were able to keep it a surprise.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 25, 2012)

What a wonderful party for your mother.  I am sure she enjoyed it more than you telling everyone she is 50.


----------



## RPC (Jul 1, 2012)

Well after a lot of thought this is not an easy thing for me but we have decided to sell all the goats after the fair. I have been thinking about it for a little while now and have told the kids. I am 26 single, with no kids and I am ready to start living my life for myself instead of focusing on my nieces full time. We will continue to get them each one wether every year to show and sell at the fair but that is it for now. I am sad because I finally built the herd I wanted. But I just do not have the time to focus on them. I would like to travel a little and get a place of my own and by having all the goats that's makeing it really hard. We also have no power since friday and won't have it back will wednesday. Its just getting really hard and I guess its time to move on for now. Once I get established and start having a family I plan to start over with goats. One of my goat neighbors  might buy a few of them but other then that I am hoping to sell to some 4-H families so that maybe they will get good homes and still be shown. This sure has been a fun past couple of years.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey its better to regret somthing you have done than regret somthing you haven't done and the good thing is you sound like your mind is made up very clear.
Its a long time ago (very long) and I was a little bit younger than you are but I walked away from farming, backpacked around Africa and Europe and worked in the City for 27 years. Then went full circle back to small scale farming - guess what - No regrets.
Go see the world, fall in love then multiply


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 1, 2012)

I really hope this helps you feel free, Rog.  
You're still gonna come to Herdstock, though, right???


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 1, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I really hope this helps you feel free, Rog.
> You're still gonna come to Herdstock, though, right???


X2


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 1, 2012)

Well OF COURSE he is still coming to Herdstock!  

RIGHT, Rog?  *my hands are on my hips and my toe is tapping AND my eyebrows are raised.........I'm giving my harsh look*


----------



## RPC (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone it is going to be really hard but right now if it goes as planned 3 of my favorite will just be right down the road from me so I can still visit and check up on them. We will still get a few wethers each year so that will help me get my goat fix. I do still plan on coming to herdstock you are all such good friends I can not wait to meet you all in person. It will be a sad day when they all leave and I have an empty barn but I know its what I need to do right now for myself.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 1, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone it is going to be really hard but right now if it goes as planned 3 of my favorite will just be right down the road from me so I can still visit and check up on them. We will still get a few wethers each year so that will help me get my goat fix. I do still plan on coming to herdstock you are all such good friends I can not wait to meet you all in person. It will be a sad day when they all leave and I have an empty barn but I know its what I need to do right now for myself.


----------



## elevan (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## RPC (Jul 8, 2012)

Well I have not been on here posting very much. I have been super busy and have had alot on my mind. Selling all the goats is a little hard but I know it will be for the best. 2 have already been sold and will leave after the fair then some more are possibly sold. I just hope the kids have fun and do well at the fair this year.Well Nothing else new to talk about. I have to go work a horse show at the fair now so I hope everyone has a great sunday.


----------



## RPC (Jul 10, 2012)

ROUGH DAY!!! So the company I work for is really expanding. Instead of just serving oil, coolants, and floor cleaners to area businesses we are now shipping things to Canada, Mexico, China, and Australia. We just got a really big account in Nashville. I begged and pleaded to go with the sales man to see this new company. After lots of begging my step mom said I could go since it was work related and someone in the plant can cover my job. Its only for 2 days anyways so what can happen right????? Nothing has gone wrong at work as far as I know but my house is another story. My step dad decided today to go spray the field that the goats are not in with 2 4D to kill all the milk weeds since they are bad for the goats and I have asked him for a few years to do it. Well I am selling them all so its no big deal now. Well the gate got left open and 8 of them got out. When I got the call my mom said they ate a ton of milk weed and were getting sick. She called the vet out and he gave them all activated Charcoal to get the milk weed out. Then after the vet leaves my step dad says it is possible he left the gate open.....Oh and he just sprayed the field with 2 4D while my mom was at work.......So she called the vet back and he does not seem to hopeful. Cindy and Jager are only laying around. Hope, Faith, and Freckles are moving if my mom gets them up and around. Then Sky, Marsha, and Jan are only acting a little off she says. She thinks they did not make it out to the field till not long before she found them. Everything always happens when you have them sold and are out of town right before the fair. I don't get home till tomorrow evening so I am learning all this over the phone today. Luckily I have not gotten money from anyone. I just dont want to loose my goats by death instead of going to new homes. It is hard enough selling them I don't want them to die also. I will keep you posted as I know more but I told my mom if they are suffering to put them down that is better then them in pain. I already got an e-Mail that our fair is going down the crap shoot and now we might not have goats to show.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> ROUGH DAY!!! So the company I work for is really expanding. Instead of just serving oil, coolants, and floor cleaners to area businesses we are now shipping things to Canada, Mexico, China, and Australia. We just got a really big account in Nashville. I begged and pleaded to go with the sales man to see this new company. After lots of begging my step mom said I could go since it was work related and someone in the plant can cover my job. Its only for 2 days anyways so what can happen right????? Nothing has gone wrong at work as far as I know but my house is another story. My step dad decided today to go spray the field that the goats are not in with 2 4D to kill all the milk weeds since they are bad for the goats and I have asked him for a few years to do it. Well I am selling them all so its no big deal now. Well the gate got left open and 8 of them got out. When I got the call my mom said they ate a ton of milk weed and were getting sick. She called the vet out and he gave them all activated Charcoal to get the milk weed out. Then after the vet leaves my step dad says it is possible he left the gate open.....Oh and he just sprayed the field with 2 4D while my mom was at work.......So she called the vet back and he does not seem to hopeful. Cindy and Jager are only laying around. Hope, Faith, and Freckles are moving if my mom gets them up and around. Then Sky, Marsha, and Jan are only acting a little off she says. She thinks they did not make it out to the field till not long before she found them. Everything always happens when you have them sold and are out of town right before the fair. I don't get home till tomorrow evening so I am learning all this over the phone today. Luckily I have not gotten money from anyone. I just dont want to loose my goats by death instead of going to new homes. It is hard enough selling them I don't want them to die also. I will keep you posted as I know more but I told my mom if they are suffering to put them down that is better then them in pain. I already got an e-Mail that our fair is going down the crap shoot and now we might not have goats to show.


 I am so sorry Roger


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 10, 2012)

oh man...feeling so badly for you!!!  Sending good thoughts and prayers your way...hope your goats make it!


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 11, 2012)

Aww Rog.  (((((hug))))

Sure hope they come through ok.  Darn it!


----------



## RPC (Jul 11, 2012)

RIP Cindy and Jager. They were just to little to process the poison from the plants and 2 4D. Freckles is looking a little better mom says.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm SO sorry!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 11, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm SO sorry!


X2


----------



## daisychick (Jul 11, 2012)

ughhhh how terrible.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2012)

I am so so sorry.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## RPC (Jul 11, 2012)

Well I am on my way home and mom said she had my step dad go check on them. He said hope is not doing well and faith is starting to get a little stronger. Freckles is still improving. The others that got sick have some pudding poop which I planned on. I have a feeling hope is not going to make it either. This may be a rough fair.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2012)

I am so sorry Roger.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Aww


----------



## RPC (Jul 11, 2012)

Just got the call Hope has passed now too. I guess its just one thing after the other. I might not be posting for a while. I have too much on my mind and to much to get done.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Jul 11, 2012)

We will miss your posts, but totally understand you have a lot on your plate right now.     I really hope you don't lose any others.    I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## elevan (Jul 11, 2012)

I am so sorry Roger.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jul 12, 2012)

So very sorry......


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 12, 2012)

I am so sorry again.  I hope the next time we hear from you, things have gotten better for you.


----------



## RPC (Jul 23, 2012)

First I would like to thank you all for understanding my break from here. I have been checking in just not writing or commenting much. We did not loose anymore goats which was a little surprising. It is fair time which has its ups and downs. This is the kids and my favorite week of the summer but it is super busy. I must say though that if we did not show at this fair i would probably never go. We have a pretty lousy fair compared to the others around. Plus we are one of the only fairs in the area that charges admission so you would think we would have better things which we do not. Our problem is our fairgrounds is not owned by the county so we have to raise all the money to keep it running. We show our goats on wed. and they all went in tonight. Faith and Freckles were left at home so they are a little lonely right now. The sad part is noone will be coming home. The does have all found new homes and will be taken by their new owners at check out time and Caliber went to one of the 4-H families a week ago. They said he is doing awesome and I hope to get down to see him soon. I will let you all know how we do this year. Next year will be so much easier with only 3 market wethers. I think they get weighed in tomorrow while i am at work. Well thats all I have for tonight I am tired so I will try to update again soon. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 23, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> First I would like to thank you all for understanding my break from here. I have been checking in just not writing or commenting much. We did not loose anymore goats which was a little surprising. It is fair time which has its ups and downs. This is the kids and my favorite week of the summer but it is super busy. I must say though that if we did not show at this fair i would probably never go. We have a pretty lousy fair compared to the others around. Plus we are one of the only fairs in the area that charges admission so you would think we would have better things which we do not. Our problem is our fairgrounds is not owned by the county so we have to raise all the money to keep it running. We show our goats on wed. and they all went in tonight. Faith and Freckles were left at home so they are a little lonely right now. The sad part is noone will be coming home. The does have all found new homes and will be taken by their new owners at check out time and Caliber went to one of the 4-H families a week ago. They said he is doing awesome and I hope to get down to see him soon. I will let you all know how we do this year. Next year will be so much easier with only 3 market wethers. I think they get weighed in tomorrow while i am at work. Well thats all I have for tonight I am tired so I will try to update again soon. Have a great week everyone.


 I am glad that you didn't lose anymore
 I hope they all do great at the fair


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck w/ the show.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 24, 2012)

:bun  Good luck at the fair!  Have fun and hope we see some pics later.


----------



## RPC (Jul 24, 2012)

Well we got the 3 market goats weighed in and Bonequiqui is 79 pounds, Marsha is 85 and Cookie Dough is 86 pounds. I have been holding the boys back a little because I dont want them in the big weight class but I did not realize Marsha had gotten as big as she has but that's alright.


----------



## RPC (Jul 25, 2012)

Well it was a long busy day but after all the work it was fun. We got a few seconds, few thirds, and then middle of the class on the rest. My only personal goal is to never get las which we didn't. All that really matters is the kids had fun and that they learned something.


----------



## elevan (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds like y'all had a good time then.  Congratulations to all.


----------



## RPC (Aug 2, 2012)

I miss all my goats. It is so weird not to have them. I really miss Porsche the most.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 2, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> I miss all my goats. It is so weird not to have them. I really miss Porsche the most.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 2, 2012)

Didn't you say some were close?  Go give 'em a hug every now and then.  And you know you're welcome to come here and 'play goats'.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 2, 2012)

You can come play with our goats anytime you want.


----------



## RPC (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes Kim they are all within a 45 minute drive but I have been so busy this week I have not been able to go see them. Everyone seems very happy with them and says they are adjusting very well.


----------



## RPC (Feb 10, 2013)

As most of you know we sold out last year after the county fair. Well this year my 2 oldest neices will not be showing, it will only be the 3rd oldest. So we will have one wether and then we are leasing a doe to show. The wether is out of my old doe freckles and the doeling is out of our best show doe Sky. I think they will both do well. Freckles buckling is huge. I don't know how to upload pictures from my iPhone to the board or else I would show some pictures.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

Hiya RPC!   Can't wait for pics when you have a chance.  I don't know about loading from a phone--tried it once but it didn't work.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 11, 2013)

RPC, download the photobucket (free) app to your phone, then you can use it to post pics . Always enjoyed reading your posts so I'm glad to see you back


----------



## RPC (Feb 13, 2013)

Well this will take 2 posts because I downloaded the pictures here and I don't know how to post them besides copy and paste but I have to get out of this screen everytime I do it. So here is our monster wether we will be getting. He is about 12 pounds at a week old and is a single. That is his dam Freckles behind him, I got her from roll farms but never bred her before I sold out. He is a singleso he should grow pretty fast. It looks sideways in the preview and I don't know why? I didn't take it sideways.


----------

